# Knights of the Old Republic: The Last of the Sith(Master Essenu's Group)



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2004)

One constant everywhere in every time is that space is cold. Starships thankfully kept the cold out. But this day was different. The ships were cold. Both ships, two Jedi Courier Ships, that from the outside looked identical, were docked to each other and floating across the reaches of space. There was no planet near, no star. Just black.

One ship, that of Jedi Master Nolem Kanas, was empty. That ship had been renamed not long ago after the burning of Ossus. Though still called _Talon_, it was now officially the _Ossus' Talon_ in memory of the lost Jedi Library World. The other ship was owned by the Jedi Master Marin Essenu. Her ship, the _Gemstar_, was currently occupied by eight apprentices and the two Jedi Masters.

The eight apprentices stood in a strange silence in the training room of the _Gemstar_ as the two Jedi Masters talked with each other. It was sometimes rumoured that they were lovers, but the apprentices knew these to be only rumors. Having worked together many times before, they could see that both of the Jedi held a strong respect and friendship for the other.

It was only another minute before the two Jedi turned to the apprentices. Both had worried expressions on their faces, though because Marin was a Miraluka, and therefore had no eyes, it was slightly harder to see this expression on her. But they both radiated the feeling through the Force itself. In a quiet, yet somehow very strong voice, Marin addressed the group, "It has been a long while since I have seen some of you. Though I would like to know what you have done through these past Wars, there sadly is no time. You have all, undoubtedly, lost as much as the rest of us, if not more. We all want this conflict to end...but though the great battles are over, the conflict is not."

Jedi Master Kanas nodded and stepped forward some. He was an older human, with scars and lines across his face that showed years of fighting that he was obviously tired of, "We're all here because the Jedi Assembly still cannot find certain Jedi. It is feared that they have fallen, and escaped to regroup and bring the Sith back yet again. We've been asked to search out and find as many as we can. Bring them back, alive and well if possible," he sighed and ran a hand through his slowly greying short hair, "We were asked specifically because one of the missing Jedi was a comrade of mine. We will...be traveling into known Sith territory and the areas that border it to find what we can. Marin and I have decided it is best that we go as the two groups we are. We can cover more ground that way."

Marin looked to the group again. She was slightly taller than Kanas, and had long red hair. Her face was not marred by the scars of lines that Kanas' was. She nodded slowly, "Most of you are on the verge of Knighthood. You have followed your Master and done what was asked of you through very difficult times. This is the last time you will be asked to follow us. Hopefully, you will never have to ask this of your own apprentice one day. We are going to venture into very dangerous territory...and in that time, you will slowly grow more into the Jedi Knights you will soon become. It is time you all chose your own destiny. So instead of forcing this upon you, we give you a choice. You may all go together, or you may all leave together. If you choose to leave together, nothing will be held against you. You will be given this ship, and Nolem and I will take the _Talon_ and continue with this mission. If you choose to go, it is likely you go to a dangerous place none of you have ever experienced. One of inner danger more so than outer. The Dark Side is strong where we go. And you must all be strong where we go. If you are not...you will fall and you will be another that we must bring back..."

Marin trailed off, almost seeming depressed that she had to say things like this to the eight of you. She then turned, and left the training area to the front of the ship most likely. Nolem sighed and watched her go, but then turned to the group that was still silent, "This is hard on all of us. I don't know much more than you've been told now, but if you have any questions before making your decision...you may ask them."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

There was no doubt as to Skyka’s decision, she would go.  To not go would be to dishonor everything she holds dear, her master, herself, her people, and all those that had died to put such tyranny to an end.  No, there was no choice, Skyka would go, and the small reassuring half smile that she privately displayed for Nolem said as much.

Skyka quality waited for the other students to make their decisions and to ask their questions...


----------



## Insight (Oct 10, 2004)

Urcala Nattu, the Miralukan Jedi Investigator, took in more than a little subtle, hidden meaning from Marin's words.  "My Mistress," Nattu replied to her announcement, "I go with you.  I have foreseen that my destiny is with you for the present, and perhaps into the future.  I shall not abandon my duty as a Jedi to uphold the purposes of the Order and to ferret out the Sith."

Turning to the rest of the Padawan, Urcala continued.  "I would hope that the rest of you would join your Master in this effort," she said.  "It is imperative that we find the Fallen Jedi where they are hiding and bring them back to the Force."

"If they cannot be returned to the Force," Nattu added, "These Fallen Jedi must be destroyed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka’s smile disappeared into a look of apology, though talk was important it bothered her when it was wasteful or repetitive, “Urcala, I approve of your decision and of your zeal for it but Master Nolem has ask us for questions, and not for his his words repeated.  Everyone knows what needs to be done, the idea of killing a friend, even a former one, is not something anyone wants to be reminded of.”


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 10, 2004)

*Jei Garu: Nagai Guardian*

As Jei heard the choice before him, he felt his stomach tighten.  He could not deny that the notion of leaving in his own ship appealed to him.  A whole galaxy awaited him out there in the black.  But at the same time, he knew he could not just turn his back on what he had worked so hard for, or let down these people who he knew as a family.  One more task was all it would take to finally earn his knighthood and his autonomy.  

He turned to Urcala.
"Strong words from a librarian." Jei teased.  "I only hope none of them have fines to be collected." 

"But count on me.  I'm with you to the end."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 10, 2004)

*Aerek Nexia, Human male Jedi Guardian 5/Jedi Weapon Master 1*

_At least I wasn't the one to say something like that, _Aerek thought when the young Miralukan spoke. Thinking too much like a soldier was the main reason he was still a Padawan, or so Nolem said. Ten years as a Padawan, and everyone said he had a rare gift with a lightsaber in his hand, but not yet a Jedi Knight. _And that's not proper thinking for a Jedi either, Aerek. Ambition has led as many to the Dark Side as vengeance._

Still, those ten years were worth something. He knew that at least for him, and at least for some of his fellow Padawan, being asked to follow on this mission was a mere formality. Skyka would go anywhere Nolem asked. Truly told, so would he; the Master wasn't just his teacher anymore, he was his friend. And he wasn't about to let his friend chase off into Sith space with just one other Jedi for backup, even if she was a Jedi Master. 

Besides, he had a feeling that "all come together or all leave together" nonwithstanding, the wisp of a girl he'd watch grow into an accomplished Padawan would find a way to follow Nolem regardless. He didn't try and protect Skyka anywhere near as much as he had when she had first joined their group of apprentices, but he still had a bit of it; he wasn't going to let her walk into danger alone either.

"You did not need to ask. Of course I'm coming with you." Aerek said, when the question was first posed.


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 10, 2004)

*Shombay Sule: Sneevel Jedi Guardian 3/Force Warrior 1*

Shombay stands watching and listening, nodding at the appropriate moments. "When do we leave?" 

"Don't look so serious, Master.  We'll get the job done right." 

Raising his fist he says with a grin, "And if any of youse feel like turnin jus let me know.  I'll knock some sense into ya."  His eyes move around the room, meeting everyones gaze in turn.  Shombay then crosses his arms and goes back to listening.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 10, 2004)

"Were any of those fallen...well-known Jedi, Master?" Barrick asks.  "And I shall not fail, Mistress Essenu.  I accept this task, formidable though it may be."  A far-away look crosses the Mon Calamari's large, glassy, yellow eyes as thoughts of exploration among the many worlds of the galaxy cross his mind.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 10, 2004)

Master Kanas was generally silent until Barrick asked his question. He sighed again and looked back towards where Marin had left to. Turning back to them, he said, "Well known...probably not to you. But one of the missing Jedi was Master Essenu's brother," he paused a moment, then a small wave of calm seemed to come over his face, "Urcala is correct. No matter who it is, if they cannot be brought back, we must kill them. For their own good as much as that of the rest of the galaxy."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 10, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

A look of dismay crosses Skyka’s pale face as she drops it and her ice blue eyes towards the ground at master Nolem’s words...  It wasn’t just his words but the thought of all she had lost, both friends and family.  Here, years latter, she was still riddled with guilt over her survival and their death, but even she had been spared the pain and the guilt of having had to kill a sibling…  

Her voice soft and full of compassion as she replies, “Well then, lets hope it doesn’t come to that, but if it does then Master Essenu has my deepest and sincerest sympathy.”


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 11, 2004)

*Jei Garu: Nagai Guardian*

"I feel likewise, Skyka.  But we will not fail in this test."  

"And besides," Jei said with a sly grin, trying to lighten the mood, "once this is done we can _all_ let our hair down!"


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Thinking upon Jei’s jest a smile slowly spreads across her face and she chuckles lightly  Rolling her own ice blue eyes to point to her braided white hair, “We’ll all pass our tests, but not _all_ of us will let our hair down to celebrate.”


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 11, 2004)

*Aalun; Gand Jedi Findsman and Pilot.  (Scout 1, Jedi Consular 4, Findsman 1)*

"The skills of a Findsman may prove useful on this quest.  Aalun could make no other choice but to follow Aalun's Master and serve the whole."  Says the Gand when the words of the Padawans fade away as to not interrupt any of his peers.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2004)

Through the speech, through the replies, Bud'd had remained upon her knee's, eyes closed. Though paying full attention to the Master Jedi's, the words of Master Odan-Urr filled her mind. 

_Jedi are the guardians of peace in the galaxy,
Jedi use their powers to defend and protect, never to attack others,
Jedi respect all life, in any form,
Jedi serve others rather than ruling over them, for the good of the galaxy,
Jedi seek to improve themselves through knowledge and training. - The Jedi Code_

To seek these Fallen would serve to prevent them from massing together and starting wars or other harmfull conflicts.
Bringing these Fallen back to the light can only aid the cause of light, bolstering her numbers, therefore spreading more goodness amongst the galaxy.
To slay these Fallen without considering that their redemption could offer more, would possibly deprive the galaxy of much needed love and positive attention.
Helping the Fallen remember the correct ways..... The kindest and unselfish ways, will re-teach them humility, an invaluable quality of a Jedi.
By being a part of these Fallen's redemption, "I" shall be further qualified to aid others in their same and sorry state.

Bud'd thought to her first master, her vanquished friend and knew he would be pleased with her reasoning. She opened her eyes and looked up to Master Nolem. The Force is our ally and it is our duty to stop the blight that has taken root upon the Lightside. I will add my strength to this cause.

And, making sure the Master Jedi had heard her, she once again returned to her contemplations.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

A smile slowly found its way onto Master Kanas' face. He nodded to them and said, in a voice the showed he was relieved, "I am glad you all wish to assist in this. You all are very brave to assist. We will leave as soon as possible. Currently we're about a four hour hyperspace jump away from Ossus..." he paused a moment, and all of them noticed how he spoke the name of the lost planet in a strangely nostalgic way, "From there, we will need to move into the former space of the Sith Empire. There are no star charts for that area of the galaxy, so it will be a dangerous guessing game."

Nolem looked over towards Skyka for a moment, "Skyka's homeworld of Rollan is near this area, and I believe it would be good to use Rollan as a starting point for finding a safe hyperspace lane deeper into the area. Perhaps even checking the planet itself...but I believe that it would be best for us to split into two groups. Those of you travelling with Marin, I cannot say where a good starting point would be. It may be a good idea for all of us to examine the star charts of the known systems along this route first."

He then moved over to a console on the wall and brought up a large star chart for them all to look over.

((OOC: For the chart, use this link: http://www.nav-computer.com/galaxymap.html Go to "Galaxy Map". Follow the Perlemian Trade Route out from the Core. That is where we currently are, just beyond the Roche Asteroid Fields. You can see Ossus much farther down the route. The direction to look for moving into "Sith Space" is up from the route once you reach Ossus.))


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2004)

*OOC: Toward Zoist?*


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

deadestdai said:
			
		

> *OOC: Toward Zoist?*



 ((OOC: Yes. Sith Space is the area there, including out towards Yavin, etc. Skyka's homeworld of Rollan(for reference) is right near Rhen Var just off the trade route. An Era Note: None of those planets would actually be ON the map beyond Rhen Var into Sith Space as its unexplored. So no sign of Yavin, Korriban, Elom, etc. Sorry the map's a bit confusing, but its the best resource there is.))


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka is opening surprised by her Master words as Skyka didn’t expect to see the forest of Rollan for quite many more years.  Recovering quickly while offering a slight smile she replies, “Off course Master Nolem, the people of Rollan owe you a debt that we will never be able to repay.  You and my fellow students will be most welcome.”


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 11, 2004)

*Jai Garu: Nagai Jedi Guardian*

Jei pondered the map for a moment, then looked up at Master Kanas.  "Do we have anything to go on?  Any last known coordinates?  There's a lot of places a to lose yourself out here."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2004)

Rollan. Skyka's homeworld. She might know what it had been like before the Sith had come there, and after they were gone; Aerek had only seen during. He'd insisted that he was far enough along in his training to be useful, and had won an argument with his Master for the first time in his life. Sometimes he wished that he had not.

On Rollan, he'd he had faced someone weilding the Dark Side of the force in battle for the first time -- and Aerek had no illusions about that fight; he had survived because of little more than luck.

...

_"Where did you steal that lightsaber, boy?"_ The Sith had said to him. The Sith should have known he was from off-world; humans just didn't get to be his size on a light-gravity world like Rollan. A Republic soldier would have used his blaster; he'd know better than to try an unfamiliar weapon. The only other offworlders on the planet were Jedi or allies of the Sith. And so with one question Aerek had immediately understood that no matter how much power he had, the Sith he faced was a fool who enjoyed taunting his enemies.

And so he'd spent a few passes pretending less skill than he had, attempting to gauge the true skill level of his opponent. And for all his foolishness, it was clear that the man knew how to fight; his experience clearly more than made up for what he lost in size and strength to Aerek. In a fair fight, he would probably lose.

He'd shifted to a more defensive stance, and called upon the Force to help him focus his attacks. He'd had only one chance. He'd taken it. His lightsaber had found a hole in his defenses. And the Sith had died.

His master did not catch up with him until much later; they had been separated, and Nolem had been concentrating on the true Sith Masters on the world -- Aerek had later learned the Sith he faced was just an apprentice, if one farther along than he was.

"I didn't understand what you meant before today, master." He'd said, afterward.

"About what?" The older Jedi had said, though he had had the same conversation with many Padawan over the years.

"When that Sith was taunting me, there was _something_ telling me to give my anger, that it would give me the power I needed to win. That was the Dark Side, wasn't it?"

"One manifestation of it. You didn't give in. There just might be a Jedi burried under all those muscles of yours."

"I hope so, Master."

...

"Is there anything that connects these fallen Jedi to Rollan, or are we just taking a shot in the dark?" Aerek asked. He'd been strangely serious since this discussion started; normally he'd join in any levity, no matter how inapproriate the context, but for some reason he just couldn't find the way to today.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 11, 2004)

Barrick studies the map, thinking silently to himself about all the new species - and unknown dangers - that could be in that big blank space on the map.  He nods his agreement, the fronds underneath his jowls swaying.  "I will join the party on Rollan," he says in his species' blubbery-accented Basic, continuing to study the map.  He turns to Skyka.  "What is Rollan like?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

Master Kanas looked to Aerek with a shrug, "There is little to connect anything at this point. However, Marin's...Marin's brother was with us on Rollan when we drove the Sith away. He at least knows that the planet exists. Beyond that..." he trailed off, glancing to the Nagai, Jei, and smiled slightly, "There is little else to go on. We do know there are many planets in that area, but have never risked an exploration. With the Sith all but gone, it should be at least somewhat safer. There is one other planet charted. Rhen Var...an ice world. Another on the border of Sith Space and once a Sith stronghold...it is possible that clues may lie on both of those worlds to lead a search deeper into the area."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 11, 2004)

"Master, would there be any preperations Aalun should make for this trip?" The Gand asks after studying the map, though somewhat familiar with the area as his own homeworld was not too far away, just past the Cronese Mandate.  His features are hard to read and his voice strange and clipped, being that most of his kind cannot physically speak basic, but he gives a slight, respectful bow as he addresses his master.


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Master Kanas looked to Aerek with a shrug, "There is little to connect anything at this point. However, Marin's...Marin's brother was with us on Rollan when we drove the Sith away. He at least knows that the planet exists. Beyond that..." he trailed off, glancing to the Nagai, Jei, and smiled slightly, "There is little else to go on. We do know there are many planets in that area, but have never risked an exploration. With the Sith all but gone, it should be at least somewhat safer. There is one other planet charted. Rhen Var...an ice world. Another on the border of Sith Space and once a Sith stronghold...it is possible that clues may lie on both of those worlds to lead a search deeper into the area."




Urcala looked on to the rest of the Padawan.  "At least we have this much to go on," she said.  "I would have wished to travel to some more... inhabited planets.  My skills are far more useful when I can speak with suspects and witnesses, but I go where I am needed."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Distracted slightly by the conversations going on around them Skyka leans in slightly closer to Barrick, obviously not wanting to interrupt the discussion going on around them, before replying to him, “From what I understand of your homeworld they are about polar opposites…  Rollan is a low gravity mountainous planet, and where your Homeworld is covered in oceans Rollan is covered in a nearly unending forest.  The Sentarrii, my people, populate very little of the planet and we have no form of central government and are instead ruled at a tribe level.  The only exception of this rule is the White Witches, whom I also belong too.  They are a group of force powered women whom function a lot like the Jedi as they protect my people but also protect Rollan from outside interest and it was they who battled the Sith.  When the Sith where finally done the damage was server, I imagine the scares on Rollan are still visible but it also makes a great place to hide as most of the planet is left unexplored.”


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 11, 2004)

*Jei Garu*



			
				Insight said:
			
		

> "I would have wished to travel to some more... inhabited planets.  My skills are far more useful when I can speak with suspects and witnesses, but I go where I am needed."




"I dunno, maybe we should check out this ice planet... Rhen Var.  At least you won't have to worry about going snowblind.  And once Shombay hits the ground, it'll flush out any sentients with a sense of smell.  You can interrogate them."

"Unless of course you'd rather jump straight into that Sith stronghold..." he grinned, half hoping she would.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 11, 2004)

Bud'd frowned at Urcala's words and Jei's reply. She felt they were rash and lacked the control a Jedi should maintain. 

We will go where we are bidden. It is not for us to try to guess our master's intent in this matter unless they ask us so. Master Kanas needs our focused attention in this most serious matter, not tomfoolery or joking. We are not dealing with Squex-pigs here, we are searching to retrieve one of our own who may be lost.... Lost to the deepest depths of darkness. 

It wasn't until she had finished her admonishment that she opened her eyes and finally (And gracefully) stood.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

"Aalun, the best way for all of you to prepare is to prepare your minds," Master Kanas said, looking at the blank section across the map. He looked as if he was about to say something else, but instead looked to the map with more focus, "Before the end of the war, a thousand Jedi raided a forest covered moon somewhere in Sith space. Our maps never have recieved the data on where it was...I feel that that place is important in our search, though I know not why or how to find it."

All of the apprentices soon heard movement, and they turned to see that Marin had returned, looking calm and emotionless. Her head turned towards Jei, and a small smile crept onto her face, "Sometimes, levity is required. But know when to keep it in check," pausing, she stepped over towards the map and spoke again, an icy calm in her voice, "Urcala, we know little of these planets. I believe we should hope for uninhabited worlds, for if we find a planet with its own population, there are likely to be at least remnants of the Sith there."


----------



## drothgery (Oct 11, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "Aalun, the best way for all of you to prepare is to prepare your minds," Master Kanas said, looking at the blank section across the map. He looked as if he was about to say something else, but instead looked to the map with more focus, "Before the end of the war, a thousand Jedi raided a forest covered moon somewhere in Sith space. Our maps never have recieved the data on where it was...I feel that that place is important in our search, though I know not why or how to find it."



"A thousand Jedi, and none of them were ever seen again?" Aerek asked. "It seems unlikely that that many Jedi would _all _be killed, captured, or turned to the Dark Side, no matter what they faced."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

drothgery said:
			
		

> "A thousand Jedi, and none of them were ever seen again?" Aerek asked. "It seems unlikely that that many Jedi would _all _be killed, captured, or turned to the Dark Side, no matter what they faced."



 "No, Aerek, they did return. If they hadn't, I believe the war would have ended much differently," Master Kanas waved a hand vaguely, "However the star charts to many ships have still yet to be updated with the information they had. Our two ships are included in those without the information. I did what I could to get a hold of it before arriving here, but I could not."


----------



## Insight (Oct 11, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> ... pausing, she stepped over towards the map and spoke again, an icy calm in her voice, "Urcala, we know little of these planets. I believe we should hope for uninhabited worlds, for if we find a planet with its own population, there are likely to be at least remnants of the Sith there."




The younger Miralukan demured.  "You know what is best, my Mistress," she said.  "I wish to be as useful as possible in this effort... I realize that a straight assault of a Sith enclave is certainly in no one's best interests, least of all mine."

Urcala wandered toward the closest viewport, stretching out with the Force to _see_ what was out there.  Miralukans did not perceive as did most humanoids - they could only see through the Force.  This constant interaction with the Force gave the sightless ones a strange and almost casual relationship with this energy.  

"You have trained me well, my Mistress," Nattu continued after a pause.  "I will go where needed, and I look forward to righting this imbalance in the Force."

"I will meditate on these events, and perhaps glean some clues from the Force."  The Jedi Investigator took her leave of the rest of the group, retreating to her quarters for some 'quiet time'.

_OOC: I am going to have Urcala use her Farseeing skill, with which she has a +7 bonus.  According to the rules, she can take 10 and get a vision of another place (DC 15), so I figure she can try to discern what might be happening on one of these planets we are about to search.  Alternately, the Farseeing rules talk about the GM providing a vision if Urcala meditates, which is basically what she's doing, so feel free to do either._


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 11, 2004)

Jei scratched his head, feeling somewhat chastened by his masters.  

"Sorry, Mistress Marin.  I do not mean to make light of the situation.  I know this task must pain you.  But my jokes only serve to remind us that we are imperfect beings, with our own weaknesses.  If we are to face the dark side and triumph, we would do well to remember this.  It will play to our foibles, and we should meet it forewarned. "

"Perhaps you can tell us your brother's story?  If we knew how he fell the the dark side, we could better anticipate what we will find down there, and how to combat it."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

A thin white eyebrow rises in curiosity as Skyka considers Jei’s question, “I’m sorry Master Marin but I agree with Jei."

A mixed look of sympathy and support crosses her face as she explains herself, "At the very least I imagine there is a lesson to be learned in his tale, and at best, maybe we can see the error of his way and the path to his repentance.”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 11, 2004)

((Urcala: 



Spoiler



Note that it takes you an hour to do this, so Urcala's pretty much out of it for a while. As for the check...you see only trees. Hundreds of them all over, and you are fairly certain there is life moving within, though you cannot see anything else. Far off near the horizon line, you can see something floating above the trees, but it is too far away to tell what it is.


))

"My brother did not fall," Marin responded in the same ice cold voice, though there was no anger there. It was the calm that made it dangerous, "He has simply disappeared. It would be safe for us to not jump to any conclusions until we have facts. He is not the only one we should not judge yet. However, that does not mean we should not remain cautious."

Master Kanas nodded and looked to the others, though he spoke more to Marin, "I believe it is best if my apprentices and I go to Rollan. I know the planet well, Skyka knows it...and..." he paused, trailing off and not saying that it would be safer for Marin if she didn't have to confront her brother. Just in case he had fallen. He gathered his composure again and looked directly to the apprentices, "Now, we shall leave as soon as possible. If there is anything you must ask, ask it now. If you have any doubts, get rid of them now. They will only make you an easy target."


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 11, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Listing to the Jedi Master’s words Skyka cannot help but wonder if Marin should heed her own advice, _Likewise master, but I hope you are correct…_

Listening to her own master’s words Skyka pushes her own worry aside and with a simple nod to indicate that she had no father questions Skyka makes her turn to leave for the _Ossus' Talon_ pausing only long enough to see if any other of Nolem’s students would be accompany her or if anyone had any questions for her…


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2004)

Aerek followed Skyka back to the ship, catching up with her without much trouble. He didn't say anything, though.

_I wonder if it's worse for her, going home,_ Aerek thought. _I only had a few bad weeks on Rollan. She had half her life._


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

A distance looking Skyka takes a sidewise glances at the incredible large lumbering man next to her, they had original met 4 years ago upon Rollan under less than ideal circumstances…  

~*~*~​
Though Skyka had been forced to grow up quick she was still in her early teens when the Jedi arrived to help fight the Sith and he had surprised her in a rare moment of childhood bliss…  She hadn’t headed the warnings, the mountain stream was far too cold and the Sith for once seemed to be occupied so far away, and the large man had arrived looking to restock his and his master water.  

5 years later thinking upon the embarrassment of that day still made her uncomfortable as her people’s greatest taboo had been violated that day, her hair had been down and Aerek had seen it all… 

Though proud of the friendship that would mature over the next five years Skyka was more proud of winning his acceptance of her fighting skills and his decreased desire to protect her from harm, something she had always annoyed her and had never truly understood in the first place.  

With his acceptance of her fighting ability came her own acceptance of his desire to protect her from harm and now Skyka finds herself happy to put up a fake protest while indulging his protective nature.

~*~*~​
Skyka knew what he was thinking and also had no doubt he knew the mixed emotions that she was experiencing, “Aerek, I'll be fine and so will we…  Everyone gets to go home and I didn’t protest when we went to Corellia did I?” 









*OOC:*


 I assumed alot in this post… :/  drothgery, let me know if you don’t like the character development.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 12, 2004)

Aalun once again waits for the conversation to die down before speaking, not wanting to interupt any of his fellows.  "Master Kanas," the Gand begins, "Aalun is remorseful that he did not accurately convey the meaning of his question.  When Aalun asked about preperations, he had hoped that Master Kanas might remember that Aalun was a Findsman.  Aalun knows that his abilities as such are meager, but hopes that, given the proper target to focus upon, that his skills might aid in the mission.  But Aalun alone does not know upon what he should focus."  Aalun bows slightly, his strange, bug-like head looking down at the ground as if ashamed of speaking up, out of turn or simply by being presumptuous that his Master had not considered his Findsman abilities.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Skyka knew what he was thinking and also had no doubt he knew the mixed emotions that she was experiencing, “Aerek, I'll be fine and so will we… Everyone gets to go home and I didn’t protest when we went to Corellia did I?”



"True," Aerek said, "But as I recall the worst that happened there was that Lysa attempted to cook."

[Lysa is Aerek's older sister, who commands a figher squandron for the Republic. And she couldn't boil water without burning it.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

The memory makes Skyka wrinkles her nose in revulsion, “True, but you have to grant me that was a pretty horrible experience...”

Stopping long enough to establish for her ice blue eye to look into his she continues, just as serious as before but with a touch of gratitude, “Aerek, I cannot abandon my people nor as potential Jedi can we shrink away from our duties.  Not that I think you want too…  I will not lie to you, it was a shock to hear of our destination and it will be hard to return to the destruction that is my home but for Marin, her brother, and the order we have little choice…  So theirs little to talk about.”

Hoping to end the subject a small delicate hand extends upwards, almost its full reach, towards Aerek’s shoulder with a soft friendly touch, her eyes carry a sort of playfulness that few others see, “Now tell me again how you managed to get so big with such horrible cooking?”


----------



## drothgery (Oct 12, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Hoping to end the subject a small delicate hand extends upwards, almost its full reach, towards Aerek’s shoulder with a soft friendly touch, her eyes carry a sort of playfulness that few others see, “Now tell me again how you managed to get so big with such horrible cooking?”



"We normally don't let Lysa near the kitchen. She _said_ that she wanted to surprise us. And I figured just maybe she'd learned something; she'd been away from home nearly as long as I had." Aerek said. "Dad usually cooks. And Daved couldn't get leave; he was on the other side of the galaxy at the time, but he says he's going to open a restraunt when he gets out, and he really could pull it off."

[Daved is Aerek's brother, an infantry officer who looks to be about the same size as Aerek in the family holograms you've seen.]


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 12, 2004)

Bud'd soundlessly gives her master a prim nod and offers the same to Master Essenu, hands clasped before her, turns to leave then spins on her heel suddenly and cocks her head to the side.

I am a little unsure Master Essenu, regarding your brother.  Taking a shallow breath, she continues. If he has fallen to the darkness, what would you suggest the course that we take should be? It is rare that one among so many would succumb to the darkside alone and there will be other who have suffered his very fate. Redemption is unlikely within a captured soul if that soul rejects that chance. This is no "mere" Jedi Knight we seek to apprehend - this is your brother, your blood. Are you prepared to allow us to take his life should the situation demand? The Twi-lek clasps her hands behind her back, no hint of mockery or doubt as to the master's intentions show upon her face, merely a quizzical expression reflecting her honest desire to act appropriately during her mission.  Afterall, one who has lain with the shadows cannot rejoin with the Force after that being has expired - an unfortunate end.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 12, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Feeling like she of the hook Skyka cannot help but feel a mixture of relief and guilt but she tries to hide the emotions behind a small smile as she replies, “Well then may the force be with him in that endeavor.”  She hesitates for a second not wanting to seem rude by ending the conversation, “So…?  You must have known Master Marin’s brother…  Do you think he would have returned to Rollan on his own accord?”


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 12, 2004)

Marin looked to the Twi'lek and simply nodded, "If he is found, and he has fallen, then all effort must be taken to bring him back. If not, then he will have to be killed...for his own good," she paused a moment, looking up slightly and then back, "The reason Master Kanas will go to Rollan is because it would be dangerous for me to go. I am strong, yes, but I would be too close to the situation to act rationally."

Master Kanas nodded and stepped over towards Aalun, though he spoke to the entire group that was left, "I'll prepare some bios and brief information on the Jedi we are looking for. Master Essenu will do the same for her apprentices, and we will both get them to you before our arrival at our seperate destinations."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 12, 2004)

Barrick nods.  "I certainly hope it does not come to that juncture, Mistress Essenu, though I admire your courage in facing what may need be done."  A smile passes over him.  "Thank you, Master Kanas," he says after the elder Jedi speaks.


----------



## drothgery (Oct 13, 2004)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Feeling like she of the hook Skyka cannot help but feel a mixture of relief and guilt but she tries to hide the emotions behind a small smile as she replies, “Well then may the force be with him in that endeavor.” She hesitates for a second not wanting to seem rude by ending the conversation, “So…? You must have known Master Marin’s brother… Do you think he would have returned to Rollan on his own accord?”



"I never actually met him." Aerek answers. "Things were pretty confusing then; the only Jedi I could tell you was there with any certainty is Master Nolem."

[Just reacting to GM commentary here; I'm fine with hitting hyperspace.]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 13, 2004)

*Skyka Tarkrak: Human/Female (Force Adept 1/ Jedi Guardian 5)*

Skyka gives a half frown as she looks slight distant, her thoughts obviously occupied Rollan’s occupation,  “Yes…  It was a confusing time and we more worrisome concerns to contend with than the name of a fellow ally.”









*OOC:*


 Yeah, I know... I didn’t mean to set you up for failure like that…  Just to confirm: I’m ready.


----------



## deadestdai (Oct 13, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Marin looked to the Twi'lek and simply nodded, "If he is found, and he has fallen, then all effort must be taken to bring him back. If not, then he will have to be killed...for his own good," she paused a moment, looking up slightly and then back, "The reason Master Kanas will go to Rollan is because it would be dangerous for me to go. I am strong, yes, but I would be too close to the situation to act rationally."




Trying her best to keep her calm and neutral composure despite feeling the merest hint of sadness at the woman's words, the young Twi-lek again bows to the Masters in turn and leaves to check her console on Master Kanas' ship and make sure the ship's systems were ready for the journey.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2004)

((OOC: Kanas' group, since you're all ready, you four are moving on. You get your own thread, and this thread will continue for Marin's group. Other thread is here))


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 13, 2004)

Clasping his hands behind his back Shombay waits patiently.  Occassionally glanceing out the window at space.

((OOC: am I on the right ship?))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 13, 2004)

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> Clasping his hands behind his back Shombay waits patiently.  Occassionally glanceing out the window at space.
> 
> ((OOC: am I on the right ship?))



 ((OOC: Yep, you're with Essenu. Just to clarify...Urcala, Shombat, Jei, and Aalun stick to this thread. The other four of you are off to the new one, and the other ship. Sorry for any confusion. ))


----------



## Insight (Oct 13, 2004)

Urcala Nattu emerged from her chambers after some time.  Connecting with the Force through meditation was warming and inviting.  In fact, it was mainly through meditation that Urcala renewed her strength in the Force.

She quickly found her fellow Padawan in the lounge area aboard the ship and joined them.

"I'm afraid I have learned nothing from my meditations," the Miralukan said.  "We are on the right course, as I knew we would be.  Mistress Essenu is strong in the Force, and knows what we should be doing, and I do not mean to question that.  I only wish we could learn more about this planet before setting down.  Perhaps a full scan with our ship's sensors would be in order once we arrive."

The Padawan turned towards a viewport, reaching out with the Force to the stars beyond.  "I wish I knew more about these ships," she added.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 13, 2004)

Jei lounged in one of the chairs, fiddling idly with his gear, checking that everything was in good order.  

"Don't worry Urcala.  The Force will guide our path."

Satisfied, he put away his gear and looked over his shoulder at Urcala.

"Until we get there there's not a lot to worry about.  So 'till then, who bought the pazaak deck?"



OOC: are we allowed to check out whats happening in the other thread, or is it off-limits?


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2004)

The Other Librarian said:
			
		

> OOC: are we allowed to check out whats happening in the other thread, or is it off-limits?




((OOC: Only under the condition that you seperate OOC knowledge from IC knowledge. If you can't do that, don't check it. Besides, you will have some communication with them every so often. ))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 14, 2004)

A twelve hour hyperspace journey later, the ice planet of Rhen Var sat in the viewport of Master Essenu's ship, _Gemstar_. There were clouds flowing across parts of the planet, and even soft blues here and there. Overall, it even looked cold. Very cold to be exact.

Not long after the jump to hyperspace, Master Essenu had given each of you a small datapad with four profiles on them. One for each of the Jedi you had all been tasked to find. The first on the list was a human woman named Adresnia Galant. She had been on Ossus until just before its destruction, and watched her Master be killed by the fallen Ulic Qel-Droma and Exar Kun. Adrensia had escaped with her life, but ever since those who knew her worried about her pull towards revenge. She seemed to be even herself out not long after the event, and the fears were put aside. Then after being assigned to assist in neotigations with the Hutts on some dipute, she'd disappeared. One Jedi had caught sight of her on dead Ossus a few days later. She spoke with the Jedi of making sure the Sith was gone, and when he expressed worry about her tone, she left. He calculated that her ship's course would have put her into Sith Space as was feared.

The second Jedi was the human Jedi Master Oran Ithsada. He was the Jedi on Ossus who had talked with Adrensia last, and after speaking with other Jedi Masters, was allowed the task of finding and bringing back Adrensia. He had felt somewhat responsible for what she had done, as he was a good friend of her Master, and reported back multiple times during his search. His last transmission, however, was cut off. It is not believe that he has fallen, but it is worried that he might be dead...or worse.

The third was the great Twi'lek Jedi Warrior named Arach Tuorr. He had saved more than one planet from the Sith during the war, and was a great beacon of light for the Jedi during the dark time that the war brought. However, he himself expressed worry about his constant contact with the Sith. Because of this, he instructed many of his friends to keep a close watch on his actions, just in case something were to happen. He was no fool, and knew of the dangers of the Dark Side, which is why he took such strong precautions. Master Essenu was one of the many to watch over him, and when he disspeared, leaving only a note about 'Korriban', the fabled Sith homeworld, the decision was made to find him. Arach is the true reason this search has been called.

Last was Marin's brother, Seros Nedana. He had fought on Rollan, and the Sith world of Yavin through the war. The last time anyone saw him was on Mon Calamari, where he met with his sister to discuss his own problems. Apparently, he had been seeing visions of the Sith returning. He saw Jedi Knights coming back and assassinating thier Masters, as had happened in the beginning of the war. He seemed almost consumed by fear, and despite Marin's warnings, he left to make sure the Sith were gone.


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 15, 2004)

Shombay furrowed his brows thoughtfully, which was quite unlike him.  He recalled the words of his mistress, _"It is difficult to see the Dark Side.  It clouds the future and everything it touches."_ Putting down the datapad Shombay says, "Well, we 'ave our work cut out for us.  But we's talkin' 'bout four missin' Jedi.  'S not like youse can sweep them under a rug.  Can't be too hard to find."

"Beggin yur pardon, M'lady.  But, 'ow we know these Jedi still here?  If they gone lookin' for the Sith shouldn't we be goin' ta Sith space too?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 15, 2004)

The Goblin King said:
			
		

> "Beggin yur pardon, M'lady.  But, 'ow we know these Jedi still here?  If they gone lookin' for the Sith shouldn't we be goin' ta Sith space too?"




Marin turned in her seat to look to Shombay, "The thing that the four of them had, that we don't...are star charts into the area. Unless we stumble upon another ship or something similar, we will be flying blind. So, we start at the edge where we know..." for a moment, she glanced down towards the icy planet below, "Rhen Var...it was a Sith stronghold for a short time. It is likely there are clues to more planets in Sith Space, and just as likely that those we seek at least passed through here...it is well known among most Jedi."


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 15, 2004)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Marin turned in her seat to look to Shombay, "The thing that the four of them had, that we don't...are star charts into the area. Unless we stumble upon another ship or something similar, we will be flying blind. So, we start at the edge where we know..." for a moment, she glanced down towards the icy planet below, "Rhen Var...it was a Sith stronghold for a short time. It is likely there are clues to more planets in Sith Space, and just as likely that those we seek at least passed through here...it is well known among most Jedi."




Shombay nods, "Dat makes sense."  He follows his mistresses gaze down to the planet.  Absently he rubs his arms, as if to fend off the cold.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 15, 2004)

Jei studied the frozen white wasteland waiting below through the ship's viewport.  He sighed inwardly.  _Why must it be the planet of howling, icy wind?  Didn't the Sith ever set up base on a seaside resort planet?  Surely even the corrupt must enjoy a balmy sea breeze every now and then.  _

He picked up on Shombay's unconscious chill.  _Must be thinking the same thing.  It's going to be hard enough to cope with the weather, let alone find anything down there.  I hope the force will show us the path quickly._

"let's see what the _Gemstar_ has to tell us about this snowball." 

Jei wandered over to the ship's computer interface and began running a standard sweep of the planet.



ooc:  Will try computer use for a general sweep of the planet, just loking for anything interesting.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 15, 2004)

((Jei: 



Spoiler



There seems to be a large concentration of ruins in the southern hemisphere of the planet. The sensors can't pick up any life, but its possible that the distance is causing that.


))


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 15, 2004)

"Hmmm.   No signs of life yet." Jei muttered as he poured over the computer results. _ Made sense in such an inhospitable place as this._ 
"Hang on... whats this?"  
He zoomed in closer on the image, and what first appeared to be random blotches on the surface resolved into something more concrete.  

"Mistress, take a look at these.  I think this is a building complex of some kind, possibly a series of ruins"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 15, 2004)

((OOC: Would the Gand be piloting as he has a +1 with piloting and the Ship Operations feat (transports)?  He'll be one day taking levels in Jedi Ace as well (assuming he levels three times.  Whether or not he is piloting or not does make a difference in my RP at this point.)))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

Marin turned to look to the sensor screen and nodded, "There was once a Sith stronghold here...it is probably the best place to start our search. Though it is...much larger than I had suspected, so it may take a long time to do even with the Force aiding us."

Slowly, the ship began its descent through the atmosphere, heading towards the ruins at a cautious pace.

((OOC: There are two pilot seats in the Courier Ship...so its likely that Aalun would be assisting in the piloting. Thing is, Jedi Ace won't be useful to you at all. Its unlikely that there will be enough combat in ships/vehicles to warrant going for that PrC.))


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 16, 2004)

Shombay buckles himself in and prepares for landing.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 16, 2004)

The ship travelled low over the ruins. From the look of it, it was a huge collection of rock, stone, and frozen ice that stretched for hundreds of kilometers in all directions. Gigantic humanoid shaped statues could be seen every so often, and while some of the buildings were in one piece, there was a large amount of rubble and rocks strewn about. 

As Master Essenu finally found the north 'edge' of the ruins, she brought the ship down near a huge arc, with ancient writing all along it. It was flanked by two massive hooded statues, staring down over the snowy land of the planet. With the ship down in the snow, Marin began the process of shutting down the systems after mentioning for the rest of you to get some cold gear and prepare for some exploration into the area.

((Shombay: 



Spoiler



Something feels wrong about this place, especially the two statues. You cannot tell exactly what it is, but you can tell the dark side was once very strong here.



Jei: 



Spoiler



Not long after setting down, you hear a voice in your mind. What it is saying, you aren't sure. It sounds like Basic, but distant and soft. Something about it causes you to feel very uneasy.



Aalun: 



Spoiler



You can feel the precense of at least one other lifeform within the ruins somewhere. There is a strange and almost malevolent feel to the planet, and this prevents you from pinpointing the location of the lifeform.



Urcala: 



Spoiler



For a moment, you can see the ruins as they once were, huge and amazing buildings with hundreds of robed people moving in and out. Many of them are creatures you could swear you recognize, but they are all distorted...mutilated...ruined almost. Permiating all of this is the dangerous feeling the ruins seem to be giving off.


))


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 17, 2004)

As the group gathered their supplies, Jei was uncharacterisically quiet.  His mind  seemed to be elsewhere as he put on his gear and pulled his long all-temp cloak about him.  

He moved toward the landing bay doors when he was ready and stood facing them, preparing himself for what lay beyond them.

"I have a bad feeling about this..."

(((OOC: 



Spoiler



I will use See Force to get a reading of the local area, looking in particular for any possible source of the voices.


/OOC)))


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 17, 2004)

Sitting in the second pilot chair, Aalun begins a scan of the area, both visual and electronic, using the ship sensors.  Looking out at the frozen grounds, he shivers, partially afraid of such a cold place.


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 19, 2004)

*Shombay Sule, Male Sneevel Jedi Guardian 3, Force Warrior 1*

Shombay puts his cold weather gear on slowly, double checking everything.

Jei says, "I have a bad feeling about this..."  Shombay nods in agreement, "Me too.  Ah think wes shouldn't split up.  Or at tha very least, go in pairs.  Didja scan any lifeforms on tha way down?"  He zips up his coat and looks over Aaluns shoulder.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 20, 2004)

With the ship finally powered down, Master Essenu had also gotten ready. She returned to the ramp with a heavy cloak on over her usual grey clothes, the hood pulled over her head. After looking all of you over, she hit the switch to lower the ramp onto the snow below.

It was more ice, actually, but there was a light covering of snow to hide it. The cold wasn't bitter as much as surprising. It was something that could be gotten used to if it was required, and probably even possible to survive in for a long period of time. Once actually outside, it was apparent how large the ruins(especially the arch and statues) really were. At least ten times your size. And that was a low estimate. Whoever had built these were either huge, or liked the idea of grand buildings.

"With a planet like this, the Force will be a strong ally," Marin was saying as she surveyed the ruins, "There is likely little life here..."

((Jei: 



Spoiler



You can feel at least one life form not too far away within the ruins. The life itself seems strangely dimmed in the Force, almost as if it doesn't exist within the Force.


))


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 22, 2004)

Shombay stares at the now gigantic statues through narrowed eyes.  He follows a few paces behind Master Essenu.  His hand never strays far from his lightsaber as he watches for any sign of danger or trap.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

((Shombay: 



Spoiler



You can feel that the Force once flowed strongly here. Not the Dark Side as the ruins would indicate, but the Force itself. However, everything feels strangely empty and dead...especially one spot near the center.



Urcala: 



Spoiler



You can sense movement in the distance. It a long way off, and feels strange. You can't actually see the movement in the Force as much as see the absence of the Force moving.



Aalun: 



Spoiler



There are tracks in the snow. They are light, and most likely many days old, but the look to have been made from boots.


))


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 22, 2004)

Shombay furrows his brows and sighs mournfully.  "Whut 'appened 'ere?  So terrible." He asks no one in particular.  His eyes drift towards the center of the ruins.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 22, 2004)

Aalun moves away to where he spotted some tracks.  "Aalun has seen something, Master Essenu.  Should he attempt to follow?" The Gand calls out to the rest.  He moves over to the tracks and attempts to learn as much as he can about them.  ((OOC: Survival +8, Track feat, Spot +7, Search +6))  His keen eyes search the area for any other telling signs.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 22, 2004)

Marin walks over towards Aalun, though she is still facing into the ruins, "What is it you see?"

((Aalun: 



Spoiler



The tracks disappear and reappear as they move towards the ruins and, it looks like, under the arch. Something feels strange in the Force, though. An almost absence of it coats the tracks.


))


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 23, 2004)

As Master Marin approaches, Aalun simply bows and points toward the ruins 



Spoiler



to where the odd force sensation he senses is coming from


 and says, "Aalun believes something has come this way, Master."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

Marin's head turned towards the direction Aalun pointed in, and then to the three others, "I cannot see...what is there. Very strange..." she trailed off a moment, then looked back to the ship, "It is time I test all of you. It will seem simple, but could be very dangerous. I have a bad feeling about this place...as such, I will remain with the ship. You know now, as much as I do about what we look for, so I provide no advantage to you in that way. You must learn to work independent of me..."

She turned to face the ship, "You know how to contact me if it is necessary. Be careful, all of you. There is something here that I cannot perceive..."


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 23, 2004)

Shombay nods to his mistress then follows behind Aalun.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 23, 2004)

What should have been a moment of  excitement, an opportunity for Jei to prove himself, was dampened by the oppressiveness of the place.  Jei wished he had paid more attention to the more divinatory aspects of the force in his training, that he might have some better idea of what awaited them.  His hand instinctively went to his saber.  But as he considered the group gathered around him, he knew that they could overcome whatever was out there.  

Jei followed the group with a strange admixture of curiosity and fear.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 23, 2004)

A nervousness washes over the Gand as he Watches Master Essenu trudge back to the ship.  Feeling a bit overwhelmed by the "responsibility" of the situation, Aalun looks for a moment to his fellow Padawans.  "If it seems best to you, Aalun shall scout ahead a bit." The Gand says as he stretches out with the force.

((OOC:  Using Enhanse Senses Force Skill, which costs me 3 VP (assuming I read that right) and will start heading down the "trail" he found.))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

The tracks do not lead through the arch, but instead off to the side and up a small set of stone stairs to a platform. Here, the snow is lighter and the tracks disappear once a ceiling is over it. Even though it is only six or seven meters up, from the platform it is possible to see a good distant into the ruins.

There are many buildings and archways and halls, most of the ceilings are no longer intact though many still seem to be in a good enough shape to provide minimal shelter. Off in the distance, there are signs of recent activity. Small spots of black with no snow around it, as if a fire had burned there.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 24, 2004)

Aalun moves up to the entrance of the ruins, carefully moving forward, searching for any signs of life.

((OOC:  Spot and listen are both +7, my Enhansed Senses is +5.  Aalun has Darkvision and track.  Once he's determined that it is safe, he'll wave everyone forward.))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 24, 2004)

Aalun: Though there is obviously something that was here recently, even if it was near you feel no actual danger. However, this is punctuated by the generally awkward feelings flowing through the Force to offset and comfort. Despite all of this, you can see nothing watching you, moving around, or showing any signs of being more than stones or statues.


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 25, 2004)

Aalun waves the others forward, hoping one of them might have better insight.


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2004)

The Miralukan Padawan joins Aalun at the foot of the strange ruins.  "There is... something unsettling here," she says.  Slowly stretching a hand toward the ruins themselves, Urcala Nattu tries to feel toward the ruins with The Force.

OOC: Urcala will use See Force, with which she has a +9 bonus.  This costs 3 Vitality.

BTW, how do you plan to handle Spot checks for Urcala?  She 'sees' only with The Force (ie, See Force), so would this be a Spot check or a See Force check should the need arise?


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 25, 2004)

Jei joined his companions.  "I agree.  I feel as if something is trying to communicate with us, but for what purpose, good or ill, I cannot tell."  He began to climb the stairs leading up to the platform.  

"We should not let this place scare us though.  Our fear will only strengthen whatever it is we must face."  He continued up to the top.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 25, 2004)

((Urcala: Your sight is really through the Sense Surroundings use of the Sense Feat, however I use your Spot check to determine details(which can be though as its almost like a sonar type sight). See Force is really for detecting life, etc, not as much 'seeing' as 'feeling'. 



Spoiler



As for your check...you detect mostly the same thing as before. You can feel the strength of your friends, but there is something strange not far away. A hole in the Force, almost.


))


----------



## Insight (Oct 25, 2004)

"There is indeed something anomalous ahead in these ruins," Urcala says after considering what she can feel through the Force.  "Almost as if... the Force is not there."


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 26, 2004)

"Aalun feels the same sensation as Jedi Urcala."  The Gand says looking to his peers.


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 27, 2004)

The sneevel asks quizzically, "Tink sumones 'idin' up in dem ruins?  Masking demselves from us?"  Shombays eyes scan the nearby surroundings, looking for a tactical path the advance on the center of the ruins without exposing himself to fire.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 27, 2004)

((Shombay: 



Spoiler



With the randomness of how the ruins seem to be set up, it looks like there are probably multiple ways to stay hidden from the area that looks to have been inhabited. However, moving around on those areas looks like it would probably take a long time and once you start moving towards the center it will probably be near impossible to stay hidden.


))


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 28, 2004)

ooc:  Jei will move up onto the platform, and scan his surroundings from there.  If he finds nothing unusual, he will move cautiously toward the black marks in the snow.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

It seemed empty enough(and felt that way in the Force, which was of course worrying) to Jei. So, he moved down to inspect the marks. When he got closer, he knew exactly what they were. Old sites of small fires. Not even that old. Probably a matter of days if not hours.

Then, there was a voice behind him. It startled Jei simply because he did not feel the speaker approaching at all, "Still, you insist on hunting me. I wanted only solitude and you cannot even grant me that."


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 28, 2004)

At the sound of the voice Jei wheeled around, his hand instinctively reaching for his saber.  His mind reached out to his friends with the Force, calling their attention to him and the stranger.

"My apologies.  I am Jei Garu.  My friends and I have only peaceful intentions here.  May I ask who you are, and why you have come to such a desolate place as this?"

(ooc:  Jei willl use Telepathy (untrained) to send a quick warning flash to the rest of the party, just enough to draw their attention.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 28, 2004)

((OOC: Everyone else does pick up on Jei's Telepathy.))

Jei turned around to look upon a ruined shell of a man. He was tall and looked to have once been a great warrior. It was in the fact. But his dark brown hair was matted back, scars and long lines of despair(not age) traced themselves across the man's sullen face. He wears a heavy cloak, obviously to keep the cold out, though it doesn't seem that he has any problem with the temperature of the planet. It is suddenly obvious that this man is the strange void in the Force that they had all felt.

And then it hit him. The realization of who this man was. He was Ulic Qel-Droma, the once great Jedi Knight who had attempted to inflitrate the Sith. His story was well known to all Jedi. He had been corrupted in this attempt, and returned to fight against the Jedi. He assisted in the destruction of many worlds, including Ossus. He had killed his own brother during that time, and that horrific act had opened his eyes to what he had become. In that time, the Jedi Knight Nomi Sunrider, who had been Ulic's lover once, stripped Ulic of the Force. He exiled himself to solitude.

Where he had gone, none knew. But here, on the desolate ice world of Rhen Var, stood the once great Jedi Knight. His eyes showed a deep pain that was his punishment for his actions. He spoke slowly, and in a voice of a defeated man, "This place is my punishment. I would have thought you were here to kill me...but your demeanor says otherwise," he paused, and looked to the snow at his feet, "I came here for peace...why do you disturb that?"


----------



## The Goblin King (Oct 28, 2004)

Shombay breaks into a run after Jei's warning.  Then, seeing no danger he slows to a trot then walks up beside him calmly. He says as an aside, "You all right?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

((OOC...just a little note. You would all recognize Ulic without any trouble. Even if you never saw him in person, EVERY Jedi knew what happened to him and what he looked like. Only exception would be Urcala, since Ulic doesn't resonate in the Force, he is effectively a hole in her vision.))


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 29, 2004)

Aalun draws his lightsaber and sprints forward, his thumb on the button ready to ignight the blade... when he sees Jei is unharmed and looking reasonably safe, he clips the blade again to his belt and steps forward, but keeps a respectful distance.


----------



## Insight (Oct 29, 2004)

Urcala steps forward cautiously, unsure as to what has caused such trepidation in her companions.  "This hole in the Force..." she begins.  "It is a person?"

She edges a bit closer, being mindful of her allies and Mistress' reactions to this 'presence'.  "One who does not live in the Force..." she continues.  "Such tragedy must have befallen you, whomever you are."

"Peace be with you, friend.  I would extend to you our deepest sympathies,"  Nattu feels for a stony ruined column.  "We are indeed not here to kill you. Who would send you to such a cold, isolated world as punishment? And for what?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 29, 2004)

"I want no sympathy," Ulic said tiredly, watching them all with eyes that once would have judged their combat strength. Now, they simply showed weariness and defeat. He turned his back to the group and said over his shoulder, "If you are not here to kill me then why are you here? Surely the Jedi have better things to do than find me," he seemed to ignore most of the questions, and whatever his emotions, it was impossible to detect them as he was so empty, "Why have you come to this place? There is nothing here...and there hasn't been for thousands of years."


----------



## The Other Librarian (Oct 30, 2004)

"We did not come seeking you specifically.  We are here tring to find the whereabouts of some missing Jedi.  We fear some may have fallen to the dark side... and we hope to do what we can to restore them to the light.  Perhaps the force guided us to you for a reason, but if so it is as yet unknown to me."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 30, 2004)

Hearing Jei's words, Ulic seemed to soften just slightly. He turned, looking over them all, "I have nothing of value to provide. The Force could not have brought you here," despite this, his tone had changed noticably, "You say Jedi are missing? This is not so different from a time not long ago...you believe them to have fled into the old Sith space, yes?"


----------



## Vendetta (Oct 30, 2004)

Aalun nods but does not say anything, listening closely to all the ex-jedi master has to say.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 1, 2004)

Ulic looks to Aalun a moment, seemingly studying the Gand, then back over the group, "If they fled into Sith space, they would likely have gone to Yavin IV. Why did you not just go there and save yourself the trouble of traveling to this dead place?"


----------



## The Goblin King (Nov 1, 2004)

Shombay says, "I axed dat too.  Wes don't 'ave da charts.  Be flyin' blind."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 3, 2004)

After a long silence where he seemed to be thinking to himself, Ulic nodded just slightly, "I can give you simple charts to a few planets that may assist you. But only under the condition that you must not tell anyone I am here. And you must never come back. This is not a place for the Jedi."


----------



## Insight (Nov 3, 2004)

Urcala, now having somewhat of an idea who the speaker might be, added, "That would be most helpful.  I hope that we have not disturbed your peace overmuch.  We will of course accept any aid that you can provide."

She moved forward, stretching out with her Jedi-honed senses to get a feel for what might be going on around these ruins.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 3, 2004)

Jei nods in thanks for the offer of the charts.  Being around Ulic unnerved him.  It was like speaking to a ghost.  Worse was the thought of existing like that, cut off from that which binds all life together.

"What else is here?  How do you manage to subsist?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 4, 2004)

Ulic took a moment to study Urcala, though she couldn't tell he was even looking at her, "I have no peace. But I don't deserve any. My ship is on the far side of these ruins. It isn't anything but scrapmetal, but the computer should still work and you can get your charts from there," the fallen Jedi turned to walk away, but said simply, "There is nothing here. This place is dead. Your kind aren't wanted here."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 4, 2004)

Aalun is taken back by the phrase "Your kind" and wonders what is meant... Surely, the first thing in his head could not be true for he thought "your kind" meant the living.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 5, 2004)

"We thank you.  We will leave you to your solitude."

Jei turned to the rest of the group.

"Let's go find this ship.  I don't think there is anything else for us here."

He started walking to the far side of the ruins.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 9, 2004)

Slightly shaken still, Aalun follows Jei toward the far side of the ruins


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 9, 2004)

Ulic disappears without another word as you walk off. It takes nearly an hour and a half or walking to find what's left of his ship. A small, outdated transport can be seen half buried under snow next to a larger platform. The ship itself seems to be in good shape considering, though it looks to have landed on what had been a smaller pile of stones and rocks that were now scattered along the ground.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 10, 2004)

Aalun reaches out with his senses.  He does not want to get blindsided by some creature.  As he does so, he walks cautiously up to the ship.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 10, 2004)

((Aalun: 



Spoiler



You can't sense anything around the ship. It seems safe enough.


))


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 11, 2004)

When Aalun gets to the ship, he devotes his attention to it, looking for anything out of the ordinary before attempting to open it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 11, 2004)

Beyond the snow and a few scratches covering the ship, there doesn't seem to be anything wrong or odd about it. The main hatch was, however, buried in the snow, so the only way to get in was what looked to be a somewhat odd climb at a fourty something degree angle about two meters up.


----------



## Insight (Nov 11, 2004)

Urcala approaches the downed ship cautiously.  Something about the ship caused the hair on the back of her neck to stand on end.

"I shall take a look around the outside of the vessel," she said, taking a wide tract around the landing area.  "I wonder if there is more to this ship than we suspect."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 12, 2004)

((Just a note for everyone. Goblin King has decided to pull out, so I'm going to be running Shombay as a fairly quietly NPC for now. Oki? Oki. ))

After everyone took a long look over the ship, it seemed to be harmless. The only problem was the one Aalun noticed before, the fact that the door was up a good two meters above the snow covered ground. Of course, this said nothing for the inside of the ship, though the Force seemed quiet and calm enough for the moment.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 13, 2004)

Aalun looks for places he can put his hands in an attempt to climb up to the door.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 15, 2004)

Aalun has trouble climbing up himself, though there are enough places to put his hands and pull himself up. With a little push and lift from Shombay, the Gand manages to get even with the odd angled door. The switch to open it looks a bit frozen, but hitting it thankfully reveals a beat up, junk filled interior of the ship.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 15, 2004)

Aalun climbs inside to look around for what ever "supplies" were aluded to.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 15, 2004)

Jei let the others search the ship while he maintained a watch for anything that might be on the move around them.  True, this place seemed pretty dead, but a little extra caution never hurt.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 16, 2004)

Inside, it is obivious that not much of the ship is below the snow, as the snow covered viewport is only a few meters from the hatch. There are no noticable supplies within the ship, as it is stripped and empty except for the consoles along two of the walls. All of which show no signs of having been active in a very long time.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 18, 2004)

Aalun pokes his head out of the hatch to say, "Aalun can find nothing in here.  He is so very sorry."


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 18, 2004)

Jei pulled his hood back to hear Aalun a little better in the wind.

"Are the ships computers still working?  Hopefully we can at least download the star charts."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 19, 2004)

Aalun ducks back inside and crosses his fingers as he attempts to reactivate the contol panels to see if he can pull up some of the old star charts.

((OOC: Computer Use +4))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 19, 2004)

The screen on the console flickered on and off for a moment, then remained on after what looked like some effort. There was a datapad jammed into the console, and it seemed like the image that had come up was loaded from it. The image was that of a human woman with long red hair. She wore a green tunic and held in her arms a small child and a lightsaber. The strange part was that she wasn't completely smiling, and the expression itself seemed somewhat afraid.

Thankfully, it didn't take long to actually find the star charts. Though the datapad in the console seemed to be messing with the entire computer in some fashion. The chart looked undamaged, however, and did show many many more systems within the usual blank area that was Sith Space.


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 20, 2004)

Aalun saves the information and tries to pull out the datapad before climbing out of the ship.  He'll turn over the star charts and show the datapad if he can get it out.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 20, 2004)

The datapad took tugging to get out, and there was a very loud scratching noise when Aalun pulled on it. Thankfully, though, it did come out of the console.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 20, 2004)

"Got it yet Aalun?  It's getting bloody cold up here."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 22, 2004)

*Aalun; Gand Jedi Findsman*

"Aalun is so terribly sorry that he took so long."  The gand says as he climbs out of the ship and hands over the datapads, the one with the star charts and the one he pulled free of the ship, over to his mates.  "Aalun did find something interesting, but he doesn't know if there is any significance to it."


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 22, 2004)

Jei turned the datapad over in his hands.  "Interesting.  we should get these back to the ship.  Mistress Essenu will find the star charts useful, if nothing else.  And maybe we can figure out whats on this other one too."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 22, 2004)

The return trip to the ship was less eventful than the arrival. There was no sign of Ulic around when they passed the section he'd once been at, and somehow the emptiness that seemed to follow the man had faded out of 'sight'.

Upon arrival back at the ship, Master Essenu was found sitting in the pilot's chair, staring off into space as only a Miraluka could. There was no acknowledgment to your arrival for a moment, and when it came it was only her voice, speaking quietly, "You found something already?"


----------



## Insight (Nov 22, 2004)

Urcala, who had not spoken in some time following the encounter with the stranger, was the first to reply.  "Yes, Mistress," she began.  "There appears to be something of note.  I only hope it leads us to far greater things."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 23, 2004)

"The quest for star charts of Sith space was somewhat successful, Mistress.  Your team was able to find a few new systems."  Aalun says.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 23, 2004)

Master Essenu managed a smile, "I am proud of you. Though it is surprising that you could gain something such as this so quickly..." she paused and thought for a moment, then waved away any comments, "Spare the details for now. Get the star chart loaded and let's get moving again. Unless you know of any reason to stay her longer, that is."


----------



## Vendetta (Nov 24, 2004)

Aalun looks about nervously... though his strange features hide his feelings to any who are not familiar with the Gand as a species.  He feels that they should mention something about the fallen Jedi that they had met but he also feels like things should just be left as they are for he fears that the being they met was only a shade of his former self and infact, a ghost of the once great Jedi.  He looks to his companions for direction, though he says nothing.


----------



## The Other Librarian (Nov 25, 2004)

Jei noticed the conflict in the Gand's expression, and took it as a cue to speak.  
"Mistress, this may mean nothing, but on the planet we met with what I believe to be a spirit.  It claimed to be the great Ulic Qel-Droma, and I belive it to be true.  His derelict ship carried a holo of Nomi Sunrider, or someone who resembled her.  Perhaps this meeting was some sort of sign?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Nov 26, 2004)

A thoughtful expression crosses Master Essenu's face, though at the mention of the names her face darkens. For a moment, she says nothing simply turning around in the pilot's chairing and warming up the engines.

Over her shoulder, she said quietly, "Then this is not a place we should be," raising her voice some as the engines come online, she changes the subject, "Load up the star charts and find us our next location. We should not delay any longer."


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 9, 2004)

Aalun takes the datapad with the downloaded starcharts and begins uploading them into the computer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 10, 2004)

A small holographic image is projected in the center of the console. It is of the galaxy, though large sections of it are without any markings. Unexplored areas. But one section in particular is interesting. To the right side of the map, many sections of the galaxy that are normally uncharted are there. Hundreds of planerts can be seen across the previously unexplored section of the galaxy.

One in particular sticks out. From this planet, there is a soft, red colored glow emitting. Though neither Urcala or Master Essenu perceive it quiet the same as the two others, it is obvious that something is special about this place. Master Essenu reaches out and touches the planet, which zooms the map in. A small, five planet system orbiting a boringly normal star appears. The fourth planet glows red, though it looks completely normal otherwise. There is a name above the planet. Scribed in Aurebesh, is the word "Korriban".

All of you have at least heard this name before, though usually as a tall tale told by one of the Jedi explorers from the Sith Wars. It is the fabled homeworld of the original Sith. The fabled homeworld is sitting there on the map, disturbingly close to where Ossus is located.

"It could be a fake," Master Essenu eventually said, though it was obvious(even without the Force) that she didn't really believe her words.


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 11, 2004)

"Forgive Aalun for his presumptuousness, but he thinks that perhaps it must be some kind of decoy or fake to mislead...  Aalun, in his simple way of thinking, wonders how it could be possible for such a place to exist so close to Ossus."   The Gand says in an almost fearful voice during the pause after Master Essenu spoke.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Dec 11, 2004)

"Its still well into Sith space," Master Essenu commented, "But I agree with you, Aalun. This is just far too close..."

((Map of the section of the galaxy is attached. Red is Korriban, Green is Ossus, and the Blue is Rhen Var.))


----------



## Vendetta (Dec 20, 2004)

"Master, forgive Aalun for his questions, but what is Aalun and his friends to do?  Shall we go *there*?"  The Gand asks after the long moment of silence.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 1, 2005)

The Jedi woman thinks on this a moment, and then says in a very matter of fact way, "If you were looking for information on the Sith, for good or ill...is there any better place you could think of than what is said to be their homeworld?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 2, 2005)

Aalun is torn inside.  In no way does he think they should go to the Sith Homeworld.  Such is an act of lunacy for even the most powerful of Jedi.  But yet, how can he doubt his mistress?  Who is Aalun anyway that he should doubt his mentor and trainer, she who is so wise in the force.  

After a few moments, Aalun bows his head and nods his agreement.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 4, 2005)

Obviously, Master Essenu isn't nearly as confident in the decision as her words would sound. But upon seeing that the Findsman agrees, a small pulse in the Force seems to show a little more reassurance. But before she can speak, another speaks up.

It is the Sneevel, Shombay, who had been generally silent for the last hour or so. He had been very introverted for that time, and it sounded like he'd come to a decision. His words just confirmed it, "I would...I would stay here on this planet. There is much here, and someone should at least find out what they can. The...fallen one doesn't seem like the kind of person to communicate, so any secrets he knows of this place will just be lost."

There was a silence before Master Essenu nodded. She could tell he wasn't going to take a 'no' for an answer, "Very well. Take the survival equipment and one of the communications relays."

Without another word, the Sneevel left the cockpit and in a few more minutes, he could be seen walking across the ice...away from the ruins. Master Essenu sighed heavily, but turned her attention back to the task at hand, "Unless there is anything else, I believe we should leave. Time is not on our side when the Dark Side is involved."


----------



## Insight (Jan 14, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Without another word, the Sneevel left the cockpit and in a few more minutes, he could be seen walking across the ice...away from the ruins. Master Essenu sighed heavily, but turned her attention back to the task at hand, "Unless there is anything else, I believe we should leave. Time is not on our side when the Dark Side is involved."




Urcala Nattu was waiting outside, 'watching' the ice, though her attention was elsewhere.  She had not gone inside the ship, preferring instead to ponder on why this stranger did not dwell in the force.

Seeing her Sneevel companion leave the craft and trot across the ice brought Urcala back to reality for the moment.  No more time could be spent here, that much was certain.

The Miralukan Jedi turned in the direction of the downed craft, picking up a renewed sense of urgency from her mistress.  She strode forward and sought out Mistress Essenu.

"There is not much time left, is there?" Urcala asked, already knowing well the true answer.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 16, 2005)

Master Essenu shook her head, "I do not know for sure. Everything is clouded. We should, however, continue on our way," she then turns to the ship, which has finished warming up.

A few minutes later, the ship is leaving the orbit of the icy planet below. As Master Essenu plots a hyperspace jump to the coordinates listed as 'Korriban', a short beeping sound starts to sound from next to the comm unit at the back of the cockpit. The Jedi Master turns to look at it, but motions for one of the others to recieve it, sending the feeling through the Force that she is busy with the complex calculations of jumping through a possibly dangerous route.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

"Gemstar, over."   Aalun answers the com.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 17, 2005)

There is a pause, a click, and then a familiar voice. At first, it is hard to tell who it is beyond just 'familiar'. Then, after the heavy breathing faded to an actual speaking voice, it was obvious that it was Master Kanas, though he sounded hoarse and tired, "---trouble on Rollan. Shouldn't have left things unchecked for so long. Natives dead or changed into some horrible mockeries of their former selves. Seen similar Sith alchemy in the early years of the war. Have identified at least one small enclave of Sith. Most former natives. All female. Likely the old Force users on the planet. Statues and writings indicate an eyeless man 'saved' them all. It also says he left to find the...resting place of the ancient Sith. I think I translated it wrong, but that's the best I've got. Sounds to me like your brother...Have encountered four of the dark siders now. Students are all alive, as am I. Will repeat this message once more before shutting down systems to conserve power.
"Repeat. This is Master Kanas aboard the Ossus Talon. Marin, the Talon is badly damaged from a rough landing. I doubt I can get the engines back online for another few months. I'm not asking you for a pickup, though. There is serious trouble on Rollan. Shouldn't have left things unchecked for so long. Natives dead or changed..."

The message continued exactly the same, then cut off to leave only static. It was easy to notice the sudden change in mood aboard the ship's cockpit. Master Essenu was silent, but seemed to have stopped her work on calculating the hyperspace jump.


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

"Are we going, Mistress?"   Aalun asks, timidly... somewhat afraid that they might not be.


----------



## Insight (Jan 17, 2005)

"A recorded message?" Urcala asked.  "That is not a good sign."  The Miralukan Jedi edged closer to Aalun.  "Can you calculate its point of origin?"


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 17, 2005)

Aalun tries to trace the message ((Astrogate +7, Computer use +4))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 17, 2005)

Aalun:[sblock]You can't pinpoint the exact location of the message's origin, but you do manage to trace it down to a couple of systems. One of them is a system that is written off as unstable, while the other is Rollan's system.[/sblock]

Master Essenu turns to watch Aalun was he traces the message, obviously thinking on their next move. Quietly, she speaks as if thinking out loud, "Nolem said they're okay...I am not sure whether we should go along our present course or...or go and help them. Emotion is...clouding rational thought."


----------



## Insight (Jan 17, 2005)

"You taught me that our emotions are our moral guide," Urcana replied.  "But we must share with our emotions what we know to be true, which is our rational guide.  A Jedi cannot fully dwell within one or the other, for without both, the Dark Side can take hold.  We are by nature emotional beings..."  The Miralukan turned away from her Mistress and 'looked' through a viewport towards the passing starlines.  "Without our emotions, we become as machines, and lose our connection with the Living Force."

Urcala thought of her fellow Jedi, facing potentially an army of savage descendants of the Sith, out there, alone.  What would she do in their place?  How would she survive against such odds?

And what was the true meaning of this recorded message?


----------



## Vendetta (Jan 18, 2005)

"If Aalun may be so bold,"  The Gand interjects, "The possible origin is one of two systems.  But Aalun was unable to deduce which.  One of those systems is Rollan's System, the same system Master Nolem said was in trouble.  If we are to go there, we may be able to both aid our companions and aid in what ever disaster has taken Rollan.  Master Nolem did say that he could not get engins back up for months."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 18, 2005)

For a moment, the Jedi Master was silent, thinking on all that had been said. Then, with a renewed calm in her voice, she said quietly with a nod, "You are correct, Urcala. This is understandably difficult. All of your life as a Jedi, you will be tested by the Force. Attaining the title of Master does not make that go away...sometimes we forget that."

She stopped again to look to Aalun, nodding and managing a slight smile, "Nolem is trying to assist me in keeping me from getting too close to my brother. I believe that he is also placing a failing foolish estimate. He is no mechanic," she sighed, obviously not sure of her current words, "Then either we go to Korriban, tracing an invisible trail...or we help our friends."

That got a grin onto her face finally, and she turned back to replot a hyperspace jump, "I have a feeling we all agree on which of those two is more important. Though if you believe that Korriban is a better course, there should be about five minutes to express that before the hyperspace jump is plotted into the navcomputer."


----------



## Insight (Jan 27, 2005)

"Not knowing which course will bring us closer to success..." Urcala replies.  "It is dangerous to guess.  We should look to the Force for guidance."

Urcala sits down and starts to meditate on this, hoping that an answer will be quickly forthcoming.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

Urcala:[sblock]Looking to the Force, you see two very distinct paths. Both of them seem to end up in the same eventual place, but each take vastly different routes. 

Along one, you can see another great war very close at hand. Many Jedi will die, and the Republic looks as if it will falter. There is betrayal, redemption, and more betrayal. Yet there seems to be light at the end...but darkness again...almost a pattern, of which the end you can't see. This path you are sure leads through the planet Rollan, where Master Kanas is.

The second path is more straightforward. Very close you see danger, fear, and yet a wavering hope. There is strength along that path. Strength and a sense of unity, though something about it is worrying...even if you can't pinpoint it. There is no alteration of light and darkness here. It is a constant, straight path. This path does not lead to any particular planet, though somehow it feels safer than the other. There is but a short conflict there, instead of the constant struggle.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (Jan 28, 2005)

Urcala rises from her sitting position and crosses to Master Essenu.  "Mistress," she says, "The most obvious path is not always the wisest, would you not agree?"  

Without waiting for a reply, the Miralukan continues.  "I have sensed through the Force that our most likely course of success is to not be tempted into aiding Master Kanas.  I know this is difficult, but sometimes, isn't the most difficult path also the path that leads to success?  We must not opt for what seems the most tempting of these two possible paths.  It will lead to disaster."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jan 28, 2005)

After a few moments of thought, Master Essenu nods, _"Your words radiate with wisdom, Urcala. We shall continue on with our task. If there is any urgent trouble on Rollan, Master Kanas will ask for assistance. To Korriban."_

She then turned back to the console, reprogramming the coordinates and preparing for the jump to hyperspace.

((OOC: Unless there's anything else, we'll be on our way to Korriban.))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 1, 2005)

Aalun nods his agreement, feeling rather foolish now for his own suggestion.  He had not used the force to guide his decision... he would not forget this lesson.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 2, 2005)

The trip to Korriban was short, uneventful, and quiet. Master Essenu seemed to be lost in her own thoughts and sat in the cockpit staring out into the blue swirls of hyperspace for the entire trip. After leaving hyperspace, the dead brown planet of Korriban seemed to hang in space. All of them felt a distinct precense in the system that grew stronger the closer the ship got. It was very obvious that the Force was strong in this place.

Master Essenu brought the ship down near a larger collection of ruins(which seemed to cover most of the planet in one form or another). The ship found a fairly comfortable resting space on the rocks above a gigantic valley. As the ship had passed over, towering statues could be seen, each at tall as some of the greatest mountains in the galaxy, all carved into the valley's walls. The spot was chosen to set down on because a walkway of sorts had been seen that wound its way down the valley...back and forth until it finally reached the deep bottom below.

It wasn't long before Master Essenu led the two of you out of the ship and onto the dull rocks of Korriban. From where you stood, it was impossible to see the valley that you knew was there, but you could see the walkway that went downwards. If Rhen Var had been a dead planet that truly felt dead...Korriban was a dead planet that felt very alive. Somehow, amongst all of the rocks, there was something here. Alive. Living. The planet itself seemed to radiate in the Force. Altogether, it amounted to giving everyone a very worrying feeling of being watched.

_"I will not let either of you travel here alone,"_ Master Essenu spoke quietly, much more so than usual, _"We must be very careful here. It is rumored that Exar Kun unearthed a great Sith spirit here...I would not doubt that there are more. Hopefully, there are clues to where my bro-...to where the lost Jedi are."_

((I will have a picture of the valley itself scanned up for you guys tommorrow so you get a better idea of things. ))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 2, 2005)

"Mistress, if Aalun may be so bold... do you know anything about this place beyond what myth and sense tells us?"   Aalun attempts to center himself in the force and reach out with his senses, trying not to be overwhelmed by the living force flowing from the vary planet itself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 3, 2005)

The Jedi Master sighs and shakes her head, _"I do not. After Ossus was lost, so were many of the great Holocrons which might have provided more insight than rumor gives us. This planet is polluted with evil. I fear that to find what we must we will all have to confront it, whether we are ready or not."_

She paused and started over towards the edge of the valley, looking down the endless depths in the odd way that Miraluka looked at things. Not looking down, but feeling down. After a moment, she turned back to the other two and said quietly, _"The Force tests every Jedi all through their life. Even a Jedi Master is tested at every turn. Hold to the Light in this place, as down below there is much Darkness._"

Aalun:[sblock]Being the only one with eyes has an advantage, as you can see a series of booted footprints in the light dust over the rocks. They lead to the pathway down into the valley and disappear when the dust fades away. Despite there being no other starship anywhere near, someone has been here recently for those tracks to remain.[/sblock]


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 4, 2005)

"Mistress, if Aalun my be so bold, there are footprints that lead down into the valley.  Aalun is no master scout, but they look fairly recently." The Gand says politely.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 4, 2005)

_"The best course of action is likely to follow them, don't you think?"_ Master Essenu had an uncharacteristic smile on her face with that, stepping over to where Aalun was and looking quietly down the path that led deep into the valley below. After asking Aalun to lead the way(because he can follow the tracks), the three venture down the narrow rock path.

Down they walk, passing statue after statue. The walls are lined with great monoliths, openings to pathways inside(though how they are to be reached so high up is a mystery). It takes nearly ten minutes to reach the bottom, which is covered in old, crumbled ruins, and skeletal corpses. Off on all sides at the ground level are large doorways, sealed with great stone tablets. Moreso than ever, the Force can be felt thick in the air...heavy and dangerous. Every so often, there almost seems to be a voice in the soft winds that blow through the deep canyon.

Aalun's eyes see that the tracks he had been following are much easier to see here, as the dirt is thick over the rocky ground. The tracks wander everywhere, from opening to opening and back and forth. Many of them look recent, and it seems that whoever made them has explored much of the area.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 5, 2005)

Aalun describes what he sees and looks around to see if he can determine the probable destination(s) of the tracks and then describe that to Master Essenu.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 6, 2005)

From the look of the tracks, the most recent head to a nearby stone tablet against the far left valley wall. Master Essenu takes a few steps forward, looking around a moment before turning back towards Aalun, _"I believe that you are going to have to lead us, Aalun. You have the ability to see both through the Force and through your eyes...we have only the Force,"_ she paused a moment as there was a crackling noise off behind some nearby rocks.

Silent to listen, and obviously trying to also see, it took only a moment before the crackling became an odd constant. Out from behind the large rock, a figure stepped out. For a moment, Aalun could only see a disturbingly thin humanoid figure in tattered robes and an ancient armor. It carried a rusted and old weapon in its hand...and a turn allowed the dim light that dropped into the canyon to show it to be a rusted old sword. The new light also showed a disturbingly clear view of the humanoid.

Or rather, what had likely once been a humanoid. Now, standing there in that ancient, dully engraved armor, Aalun could see a walking skeleton. The deep black pits where its eyes had once been looked straight to the Gand, a hauntingly empty look on its face, frozen in a deadly grin. In another moment, four of the closer skeletons that had been laying on the ground got to their feet. Each were similarly attired, one of them holding a sword with only half a blade.

Though they said nothing, the Force said enough. Pure hatred had begun to radiate from the ground itself, now centering around the five skeletons. Quietly, Master Essenu spoke over her shoulder, _"The Force tests us all day after day. Listen to it, and you will have the clarity to make the right decisions. Never resort to violence unless there is no other choice. But when confronted with the brunt of the Dark Side...many times violence will be the only course of action."_

((Initiative time. Urcala 21. Aalun 17. Master Essenu 11. Skeletons 1. So, the order is just as written there. Urcala, Aalun, Master Essenu, then the skeletons. Attached is a map for reference. Scale IS correct, so one square = 2 meters. Note that the Xs are the rocks. Actions?))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 7, 2005)

Aalun trembles at the sight of the dead things brought to life before them.  He calms himself quickly and draws his lightsaber, though not yet igniting it as he reaches out with the force ((OOC: Activate Force Defense for 3 VP.  He will hold his actions until the skeletons make a hostile move at which time he'll activate his lightsaber and attack the closest one to him.))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 9, 2005)

((NPCing Urcala to keep this moving...so, here we go.))

Watching the walking corpses, Urcala draws her lightsaber, thumbs the activation switch to bring the bright blue blade to life before drawing on the Force to strengthen herself.

((She's using Enhance Ability for Str...+2 bonus for the next minute.
Aalun's Force Defense check is a 20, providing a +6 bonus against the Force for one minute.))

As Aalun feels the Force flowing around him like an unseen shield, he hears a second snap-hiss from Master Essenu's lightsaber as the soft orange blade is activated. She takes a short step forward, holding her lightsaber up and at the ready but not diving in for an attack. Over her shoulder, she says, _"The things reek of the Dark Side...we must be cautious."_

Slowly and methodically, the four walking corpses hold up their ancient blades and plod forward. Their steps are strong for them being simply skeletons, and they move surprisingly fast, though it looks that they are moving to surround you...or perhaps simply waiting on something else...or maybe that's just the thick air and the grins on their faces proving to be unnerving.

'Seeing' this, Urcala turns to the rightmost skeleton, quickly moving forward and swinging upwards with her light blue lightsaber.

((Attack against S4 is an 18, that hits and deals 22 damage.That's one.

The lightsaber cleanly cuts through the old armor and the bones, sending the remains to the ground in a loud clattering against the rocks. For a quick moment, you can see the faint image of a face rise out of the corpse, look around before it fades out in a silent scream. The three other skeletons do not seem to even take notice, focusing their attention forward...always forward.

((Action for Aalun? Don't know if you consider them hostile enough to attack yet. Updated map is attached.))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 10, 2005)

Aalun flips on his lightsaber and a silver blade opens up, he glides to his left and forward some ((to B14)) and strikes at the first skeleton.  ((Lightsaber  +7 to hit, 2d8 damage, 19-20 crit.))


----------



## Insight (Feb 10, 2005)

(OOC: On her turn, Urcala will use her Inspire ability)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 10, 2005)

((Aalun's attack against S1 is a 13. That hits and deals 14 damage. Another down.))

With a quick move and a swift strike, Aalun's lightsaber cleaves easily through the ancient armor and the bones beneath. As the 'body' crumbles to the ground, he sees a soft blue shape rise up, look around in horror and then open its mouth in a silent curse before fading away.

After a quick glance to Aalun and then to Urcala, Master Essenu turns her focus on the abomination in front of her. She takes a firm step forward before swinging her lightsaber a long, upwards arc. The bright blade easily cuts the creature, and as before a bodiless form rises up from it. But this time, the blueish form shoots off towards Aalun.

For a moment, it looks like its about to crash into him, but instead charges for the bones now at his feet. In another second, the bones pull themselves together and the skeleton rises to its feet again, the previous wound from Aalun's blade still very apparent across its torso. Somehow, as it swings its rusted sword at the Gand, the grin seems to have grown.

((S3 attacks Aalun. The attack is a 21. That hits and Aalun takes 5VP damage.
S2 moves forward and attacks Master Essenu. Attack is a 9. Miss.))

The rusted metal blade swings far too close to Aalun, though his lightsaber cuts the blade's tip off and prevents it from digging into his skin. Off to the side, theh remaining skeleton continues forward, but this time jabbing forward with its half-broken sword. Master Essenu easily sidesteps the attack, her lightsaber held high and ready for another strike.

((Urcala's Inspire check succeeds. Aalun and Master Essenu get a +1 to attacks, skills, and saves until Urcala stops spending move action to concentrate. Costs 6VP.
Aalun's up...as is the new map.))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 11, 2005)

*Aalun; 42/50 VP, 14/14 WP, +1 bonus from Urcala*

Aalun takes a short step forward and to his right (( To C 13)) not wanting to allow the skeleton to seperate his group and come upon his Master's flank.  He raises his blade above his head, tip pointing at his target and takes a defensive stance before lashing out with the silver hissing blade again at the skeleton reformed before him.  ((OOC: Lightsaber +7 to hit (+8 with Urcala's bonus), 2d8 damage, 19-20 crit.))


----------



## Insight (Feb 11, 2005)

(OOC: Unless it's going to disrupt her concentration on Inspire, Urcala wants to use Force Mind to enhance the others' Dex as her next action.  If she can't do both at the same time, she'll attack the closest target with her saber.)


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 11, 2005)

((Aalun's attack is a 25. Hits and deals 11 damage.

The Gand's strong lightsaber swing hacks off the left arm and shoulder blade of the skeleton, but the creature remains standing, that horrible grin on its face as you can feel the Dark Side holding its very broken body still together.

Now standing back to back with Aalun, Master Essenu brings her lightsaber down in a controlled, vertical strike at the skeleton facing her. Her blade easily cuts through the skeleton, its ruined bones shattering on the nearby rocks as a horrified face rises up and then fades away into the air of Korriban.

In front of Aalun, the last of the skeletons, showing no sign of being hindered by losing half of its body to Aalun's lightsaber, plants a foot and swings wildly with the broken, but still sharp looking, metal blade.

((S3's attack against Aalun is a 13. Misses.))

The wild swing, however, goes high and over Aalun's head. Of course, this doesn't seem to deter the attack of the skeleton, which looks ready to simply pounce on him if necessary.

((Force Mind requires a full round action to activate...and Inspire requires a Move Action to keep going. Based on that, I'll assume Urcala does neither and simply moves to attack S3. The attack is an 18. Hits and deals 6 damage. Now its down.))

Weaving around rock, bones, and Jedi Master, Urcala moves next to Aalun, her lightsaber swinging upwards to the remaining skeleton in front of him. In a flash that was almost too close to Aalun, the Miraluka's lightsaber cuts a long, diagonal line through what's left of the creature. The Force holding it together wavers, and the bones crumble to the ground for the second time. This time...no gaseous face rises up from the body.

The sound of a lightsaber deactivating echoes through the canyon, and a moment later Master Essenu speaks quietly, _"Lost spirits trapped and tortured by the Dark Side. This planet is...very dangerous."_


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

"May Aalun be so bold as to suggest that Aalun and his friends move quickly.  Perhaps those with Aalun can evade the dark side longer than if we dally."   The gand says, closing down his own lightsaber.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 12, 2005)

_"I agree,"_ Master Essenu said with a nod, clipping her lightsaber back onto the belt she wore. She then turned and looked in Aalun's direction, though it was in that usual strange way that Miraluka did...not completely the correct direction, though they could obviously still see very well.

It seemed that after the short fight with the skeletons, the oppressive feeling in the air had grown. And there was now the sense of being watched by a thousand things that weren't in sight. After only a moment of enduring this, Master Essenu turned towards one of the large craved sections off to their left. It could have easily been a door, and likely was, but there was a very large, circular, stone tablet up the few steps that led that way.

_"My brother is near,"_ whispered the Jedi Master. And though Aalun could feel that, he was also quick to notice that the tracks he had seen earlier(the most recent ones, at least) did not lead to there. Instead, they led into a similarly sealed 'opening' on the exact opposite canyon wall.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 12, 2005)

Aalun looks for a device or some way to open the possible door ((Search +6 and Spot +7)) where the footprints end putting the eerie feeling of being watched aside (but not ignored) while he looks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 13, 2005)

The large stone tablet is about twice your size, and probably just as thick from the way it sticks out from the carved out wall. The rock at your feet is carved cleanly and perfectly, though off to the right there is a deep, long groove right next to the tablet. Though there are no physical signs of movement, it is easy to feel that a presence was here recently.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 14, 2005)

"Master, this might be a door."  Aalun says as he centers himself in the force and attempts to move the door through the force, seeing no visible mechanisms for opening it.

((Move Object +6... I don't know how much VP this will cost me yet))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 14, 2005)

((Its in the 51-500kg zone...so it costs 4VP to use. Aalun's skill check is an 11. No good.))

Concentrating, Aalun reaches out with the Force and gets a hold of the large, stone tablet. Feeling it and getting a 'grip' on the object, he pushes it...wills it to move. But nothing happens. Trying again, focusing harder, and still nothing occurs.

After a few more moments, Master Essenu seems to pick up on his actions and speaks quietly, _"I am not as strong in the physical aspects of the Force...but if you will let me, I can attempt to assist you, Aalun."_


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 15, 2005)

*Vp 38 / 50*

((OOC: -4 vp)) 

"Please Master... Aalun is unable to move the stone."  The gand says... surprisingly without sounding depressed.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 15, 2005)

((Another 4 VP...but also 4 from Master Essenu. Through her assistance and direction, Aalun's modifier bumps up to +12. This time, he gets a 28 on the check.))

Once again reaching out for the large tablet, Aalun this time feels the strength of Master Essenu guiding him. Though she does nothing directly, it is enough to bolster his own focus and connection to the Force despite the thick presence of the planet. Slowly and noisily, the large stone tablet rolls to the side.

It reveals a huge, open corridor, intricately carved and perfectly straight. There are patterns across the walls and you notice the the high ceiling slowly gives way to a more pyramid shape. There is no physical sign of activity within it, but as soon as the tablet is moved, you can feel a powerful and thick air flowing out and surrounding you. If ever there was a tangible presence to the Dark Side of the Force, it is likely that it is hidden within this ancient place.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 16, 2005)

*Vp: 34 / 50*

Tapping his lightsaber almost nervously, Aalun steps into the corridor and reaches out with the force.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

Stepping through the threshold into the large corridor proved to take a strange amount of effort. Though you can feel the lingering presence of something in the distance, the walls themselves radiate with the Force and makes it hard to focus on anything in particular. Your footsteps echo loudly through the ancient and empty corridor as you slowly walk forwards. More than once, you can hear a distant and soft voice circling you.

It doesn't take long to reach a divide. The corridor's angular ceiling comes together with four others in a large, elaborate pyramid. And in the center of the four-way junction is a statue, twice as tall as any of you. It looks like a tall, cloaked humanoid with indistinct facial features. The head is hairless, and its right arm is reaching up to the ceiling with a large, though somewhat crumbling, sword. Each of the other three corridors lead to what could easily be either a dead end or some kind of stone door. 

But one thing that catches your eye is on the pedestal that supports the statue. Much of the crumbled stone from sections of the statue is neatly collected there, and next to it is a small datapad.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 17, 2005)

Reaching out with the force, Aalun tries to sense any immediate danger, then looks to his companions for guidance through the force.  When he feels resonably comfortable with the levels of danger, Aalun will step up to the data pad to see what is on it, if anything... and if nothing, he'll try to activate it.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 17, 2005)

It is harder to focus on anything outside of yourself through the Force, as the oppressive atmosphere of the place feels like its locking you inside yourself. The datapad itself looks to be safe, and upon checking it, Aalun finds that the power system for it is damaged.

Switching it on, the small screen flickers on and off a few times, then finally stays on after giving it a good slap. The screen shows a small map of the sector in one corner, with writing covering the rest of the screen. From what you can tell, it reads like a journal. It tells, in a somewhat confusing fashion, that the writer had traveled from planet to planet in search of the Sith burial grounds in the hopes to find an artifact that would provide insight into the history of both the Jedi and the Sith.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 18, 2005)

Carefully, Aalun reads the information on the datapad to the others.  Pulling out his own datapad, Aalun will then try to download the information onto it so that, perhaps later, he'll be able to learn more.  "Do you know of what the writer speaks, Master?  Were the Jedi and Sith once connected in some other way than the use of the force?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 20, 2005)

Master Essenu shrugged helplessly, _"I know little of the history of the Sith. Most Holocrons have small amounts of data, and even what they contain is sketchy at best. My old Master, Odan Urr, had possession of one of the only remaining Sith Holocrons for a very long time...but he was killed for it by Exar Kun. I do not know what became of that Holocron,"_ she paused a moment, realizing that her thoughts had drawn her into a bit of a tangent. Then, quietly, she said, _"There is likely some connection far away in the past. It does not seem like anyone would make a claim like that without even some evidence...so perhaps the datapads owner found something already."_

((The information downloads to your datapad without too much trouble, though there may be a few holes where the data was already corrupted.))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 20, 2005)

Aalun will look around the room again (Spot +7) For anything of interest.  If he sees nothing, he'll go to look at the closest door.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 22, 2005)

The corridors mostly seem the same, and there aren't are indications of movement through all of them. Staying by your side, Master Essenu walks with you to the nearest of the doors, directly across from the statue and the entrance corridor. Slowly, the ceiling angles down to create the pyramid shape at the center.

The door at the end is roughly two meters high and covered in ancient runes and symbols...none of which make any sense to you.  On the wall next to the door is a large panel with a lever extending out of it. Very ancient technology. Pulling the lever down, which has to be done carefully as the lever feels like it could snap off any second, causes a loud series of scraping noises from internal gears.

Slowly, the stone door rises up. And as the half-meter thick tablet of stone rises, you see a large, domed chamber. The outer ring is lined with ancient statues of humanoid figures in various poses and all holding ancient weapons. In the center of the circle, there is an inverted pyramid that looked to once hold a coffin that is now off to the side on the floor. Sitting cross-legged on the pyramid is a light blue skinned, male Twi'lek. Simple robes are draped over his shoulders, and his eyes are closed in a calm concentration. You can feel the heavy weight of the Force here more so than anywhere else, and its source seems to be the Twi'lek..or near him.


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 22, 2005)

"We are here in peace."   Aalun says somewhat shakey as he reaches out with the force as best he can manage in this place of evil to the Twi'lek, trying to get a sense of him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 24, 2005)

For a moment, the heavy weight of the room seems to fade away around you before rising up again, more strongly this time. Slowly, the blue-skinned Twi'lek tilts his head up, orange eyes opening and watching you. Through the Force, you can feel Master Essenu's surprise, and she quickly whispers to you, _"He is Arach Tuorr, one of the Jedi who fought at Onderon and saved many Jedi on Ossus before its destruction."_

Obviously hearing this, Tuorr smiled slightly, and spoke in a calm, if not unsettling voice, "I am glad you remember me, Marin. Your brother said you would come, but I did not expect you to bring children with you. Though they are interesting, indeed," he paused a moment, turned slightly to look on Aalun, "Such an odd choice for a Jedi, a Gand. I had thought they stayed on their rock, hiding somewhere out in the rim."


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 24, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> "Such an odd choice for a Jedi, a Gand. I had thought they stayed on their rock, hiding somewhere out in the rim."




Aalun stands calmly by, unswayed by the attempt at an insult... after all, there was a great deal of truth in what he said.  "Most, perhaps.  But Aalun will go where the force bids Aalun to go."  The gand says with a respectful bow, though he wonders if this being deserves respect any longer and worries what might have become of him on such a place as this, so wrought in the dark side.  Aalun searches the force for a glimmer of hope in the light from him.  "What of Master Essenu's brother?  Is he well?"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 25, 2005)

"He is well," the Twi'lek said, almost a little too quickly. He sat up straight, looking down to you before glancing to Master Essenu for a moment, "Though I am sorry to say that you missed him. If you had mentioned that you planned to stop by I could have delayed him, but he is very busy. So has the Order sent you to kill us or are you here for some unforseen reason?"


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 26, 2005)

"Jedi are not assassins, Master Tuorr.  Aalun's companions have come for the latter.  Perhaps Master Essenu should explain."  The gand looks to his master.

((OOC:  Kind of awkward turning the reigns over to NPCs... but Essenu is Aalun's master and he would defer to her.))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 27, 2005)

((Its awkward, but it makes sense.))

_"Aalun is correct, Tuorr, and you know it. You also know why we are here,"_ Master Essenu said with at least a little venom in her voice. She paused a moment, and it was easy to feel her using the Force to calm herself, _"Where is my brother?"_

The Twi'lek simply smiled, reaching behind him and withdrawing something. It rested in his hand, a small, orange and somewhat see-through pyramid shaped object. It was easily recognizable as a holocon, though you have never seen one that was not cube shaped. He held it up for you to view easily and smiled, "Your brother is not here, I have already said that. However, he did leave this for you...you wouldn't believe how much trouble it was to dig it up, and now I'm sorry to have to destroy it."

Then, suddenly, Arach smashed the holocron with his other hand. There was a sudden, very strong, ripple that rocked through the Force before you watched a hundred gaseous faces rise up from the shattered holocron. Pieces of the destroyed artifact arced outwards in all directions, and for a moment you felt that you could actually see faces in them.

((Ref saves to avoid getting hit by a a shard...Urcala 16. Aalun 21. Master Essenu 13. Only Aalun passes.))

Aalun hears both of the Miraluka yelp in pain as shards of the holocron dig into their skin. Master Essenu had put up a hand to shield her face, and the shard had dug into her palm. Slowly, and with a disturbing hissing sound, you watched the small piece sink into her skin and disappear. The same happened to Urcala, and in a moment, the two Miraluka dropped to their knees, gritting their teeth. Through the Force, you could feel them fighting with a very tangible darkness.

Aalun was rocked back to the moment by the sound of Arach Tuorr dropping from his pedastal to the ground and onto his feet, not five meters away. He smiled to the two Miraluka, then looked to Aalun, "Sadly, it was not meant to be, Gand. But think of it this way, I harber no ill will towards you...only the Order you serve. Let that be a comforting final thought that you die for them."

((Initiative time. Master Essenu and Urcala are out of this one, for the moment at least. Aalun 14. Arach 21. He's up first.))

In a blindingly fast motion, the Twi'lek whipped his lightsaber off of its place at his belt and thumbed the activation switch. With a familiar _snap-hiss_, a green blade bathed the large chamber and Tuorr's blue skin. He grinned, and you could feel him drawing the Force around him, almost literally sucking it out of the walls.

((Aalun's up...))


----------



## Vendetta (Feb 28, 2005)

The snap-hiss of Aalun's lightsaber breaks the steady hum of Tuorr's.  Especially aware, the gand takes in the area for objects that he might use to his advantage, or could be used against him.  He notes the lighting in the room and the stale air on his skin.  Mostly, he notes the drawing in of the force by the former jedi. "Only the force knows what my comforting last thought might be, master Tuorr.  But Aalun hopes that it might be his children gathered around his deathbed back home."  Aalun lashes out from his odd fighting stance, using grace and skill with the stroke, hoping to catch Tuorr in the midst of him vampiric leeching on the force.

((OOC: Lightsaber  +7 to hit, 2d8 damage, 19-20 crit.  As well, what is the lighting in the room?  Can Aalun do something to render the room into darkness where the Twi would only have the light of the lightsabers to see by, since Aalun has darkvision.  What objects are around that Aalun can possibly use?))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Feb 28, 2005)

((Alright, I've attached a very, very rough sketch of the room you're in. The somewhat front view isn't exactly to scale, and looks exactly the same on the side that I didn't finish with. Note that the pedastal is about 1 meter off the ground. The room is lit by torches, with four around the central pedastal, and two in the three corners which flank a statue. The other sides have steps that lead to small sections with other statues, though the one in the back left is crumbled and there are tons of pieces all over the ground. Does that help?

Aalun's attack is a 22. Miss.))

Without showing any effort at all, Tuorr easily parries Aalun's strike. He bats the Gand's blade up and away in a loud crack of energy and a flash of white. The collision of the blades is almost blinding, and a second later, Tuorr spins left, his green lightsaber arcing toward's Aalun's waist.

((Tuorr's attack is a 21. Hits and Aalun takes 25 vitality damage. That drops Aalun to 25VP. Remember, you weren't actually hit, but that was something close to a glancing blow, near miss, or a last minute block on Aalun's part. Which of those, I leave up to you.))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 1, 2005)

((Aalun will always attempt to "Dissipate Energy" each time he is hit (the force feat, picked up at sixth level) which should be damn near every time until he's dead...))

"What turned you, Master Tuorr?"   The gand asks, trying to ignore the pain in his side.  "How could a great warrior of the jedi order, who's actions saved so many now so callously toss life aside as those souls once trapped inside that holocron?"

Aalun reaches out with the force and tries to move objects, picking up dirt from the cave floor and will attempt to put out the torches with it.  He backs away from Tuorr toward the exit in full defensive posture, trying to lure the ex-jedi away from Master Essenu and Urcala, hoping to buy them time to recover and talking in hopes of keeping Tuorr's attention fixed upon himself.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 1, 2005)

((Alright...going to go ahead and put the Dissipate Energy use into the last post since you would have used it. That means you have to make a Fort save vs. DC 25. Your only way to succeed was on a 20...and you only got a 9. So, still take that damage.

As for your move object to take out the torches...simple DC 10 check to move the dust up. An 11, so you pulled it off, and it only costs you 1 VP. Going to have a % chance that the torches go out. Alright, all but four are knocked out. The one's still up are:

-Upper left around the pedastal; Upper left flanking northmost statue; Both torches flanking the rightmost statue.))

The dust and dirt Aalun kicks up swirls across the entire room for a moment, extinguishing all but four of the torches. None of them are very close, though, and the primary sources of light for where you stand are now the two lightsaber, glowing silver and green.

In the darkness, Aalun has no trouble seeing the grin that grows on Tuorr's face, "I have not turned, Gand! The souls in that holocron were Sith! I have killed them, and yet you still challenge me! You are as hypocritical as the entire Order!"

The bright green blade suddenly flourishes off to the Twi'lek's side, his off hand reaching out towards Aalun.

((Aalun has to make a Ref save vs. DC 20 to take half damage from the Force Strike. He gets a 22, so only takes 2 more Vitality damage. Down to 22VP now.))

Aalun feels a heavy, invisible wall rush into him, though he is able to shield himself from the brunt of the strike. At the Gand's feet, the dust and smaller pebbles shoot back at an alarming speed.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 2, 2005)

"You drink deeply in the darkside as you ignite your lightsabre after killing dozens, much less anyone, trapped and helpless, causing harm to two jedi and one who tells you we did not come to harm you, and you think Aalun is hypocritical?  Why would only three jedi, only one of which has earned the honor of Knight and Master, come to this place?  Why have you attacked us?  Why do you call upon the dark side when the light still burns, even in this darkness?  If you do not lie, search the force for the reason we came."   Aalun continues to back away moving out into the hall if need be.  He is still trying to defend himself and again, does not attack, but trying to buy his Jedi friends enough time to heal themselves by luring Tuorr away from them so he cannot strike them while they are down.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 2, 2005)

"I have killed no one!" Tuorr snapped viciously as he pressed forward, forcing Aalun back towards the doorway but not attacking yet...obviously watching the Gand for a hole in his defenses, "I have freed those spirits! Trapped in that thing for a thousand years and now I have let them go! You call that murder?! I have no harmed anyone that has no harmed me! Is that not the Jedi way? Defense before attack?"

As he speaks, you can see the two Miraluka getting to their feet behind him. You see Master Essenu shakily rise to her feet then turn her eyeless head towards you and Tuorr, though she says nothing and you can feel something is definitely wrong.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

"They were Sith, you said.  Perhaps they were Imprisoned within the Holocron, and now you have freed criminals, and worse, criminals of the sith!  You took great pleasure in this act as you ignited your lightsabre and drew in the darkside like a dried out sponge dropped into a pool of water.  Please to forgive Aalun if he has misunderstood your actions, and the shards that Aalun had to dodge, Aalun clearly perceived as an attack for you gave no warning that Aalun was in danger.  Aalun is willing to discuss this matter with Master Tuorr, if the master wishes to sit together in peace."  Aalun continues to back toward the open hall and trying to defend himself as best as possible, and again, will not strike.  The gand reaches out with the force to Master Essenu, somewhat worried that the fallen Jedi will sense this but feeling the risk is worth it if he can get some sense in the force from Master Essenu of what he needs to do.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 3, 2005)

As Aalun reaches out to Master Essenu, he is repelled by a very strong...malevolent force. It was strong enough to nearly knock him off of his feet, especially since it is so far beyond anything he had ever felt from her.

"They were Sith, Gand, not criminals! Do you know nothing of holocrons?! The Jedi Holocrons are the same! Trapping away a spirit for a thousands of years so students may leech knowledge from them! Would it be righteous to release them?! Why are the Sith any different?!" Tuorr growled, pulling Aalun back to the present as the Twi'lek continued to push him forward, out into the long corridor. 

He stands in the doorway, watching you with an odd smile on his face as both the Miraluka behind him activate their lightsabers. Despite the loud, echoing noise, Tuorr doesn't even turn his head.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 3, 2005)

"Are you claiming, then, to have rescued the sith from the holocron?"   The gand continues, egging on the fallen Jedi as he continues to back away from him in his strange defensive posture.  He looks at Master Essenu, trying to figure out what is going on.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 4, 2005)

"I am claiming nothing at all, Gand," Tuorr steps forward again, a larger step to bring him a good way out of the entrance to the chamber now behind him, motioning that way with a blue arm, "See for yourself!"

He then took a breath as if to continue on with whatever it was he was saying, but behind him, there was a loud, long hum and then a light blue blade arcs up and completely slices off half of the Twi'lek's outstretched left arm. Arach Tuorr cries out in both surprise and pain, spinning around to glare at Urcala, who Aalun can now see standing firmly behind him, lightsaber still a blue blur.

The Twi'lek stumbles back, hitting the and sliding to the floor with a look of absolute shock on his face as Urcala's blade pulls back and prepares to finish him off.

_"Stop!"_ the voice is Master Essenu's, though something about it is very wrong. Urcala's blade holds its position as Master Essenu looks away from the Twi'lek to Aalun, "_Tuorr has learned his lesson, do not kill him now. It is Aalun that is the danger."_

Urcala nod's slowly, turning to face Aalun with an eyeless, stern face. Her blade raises up into an attacking position, and she looks ready to charge.

((Tuorr's out of this...but Urcala's in his place initiative wise. Aalun's up again. ))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 4, 2005)

Aalun closes down his lightsaber, clipping it to his belt, turns to Tuorr and will attempt to heal him with his "Heal Others" force skill, not really catching Essenu's referrence to *him * being the one who is the trouble.  "Aalun is pleased that you are both well.  Aalun was afraid that he would not be able to defend you if Master Tuorr chose to attack you."


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 5, 2005)

((Aalun has to make a Ref save vs. DC 15. He gets a 14 and takes 7VP damage. Down to 15 total.))

Before Aalun can reach the downed Twi'lek, a strong, invisible hand slams into him, forcing him back a step and nearly knocking him off his feet. Urcala's outsretched hand pulls back to her lightsaber as she brings the blade up in an overhead position like Aalun has never seen before.

The blue blade shimmers over her head as she grins, a look on her eyeless face like nothing ever seen before. As opressing that the place itself is, an even greater power is eminating from both of the Miraluka.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 6, 2005)

Not understanding what has just happened, no what it is he is feeling, Aalun decides to get outside of this den of darkside evil and breaks for the exit.  While there is no relief from the dark side out of the cave, it's power is less so than he's been sensing since going into the cave and he longs for the refreshing aura of the light.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 7, 2005)

Aalun's retreat out of the tomb brings him out into the dim light of Korriban's lone star. The large valley is as barren as it had been, and just as silent. It is almost amazing to walk through the threshold and into the sunlight again, as if one thick veil is lifted away and everything is clear again...well, mostly clear. There is still the overbearing presence that you had felt originally, but it is nothing when compared to the interior of the place you had just been inside.

The silence is gone soon, as you hear the familiar humming of a lightsaber growing. Turning back to the dark corridor you had left behind, a blue blade can be seen moving closer. It doesn't take long for Urcala to become visible, and before she even gets close, you hear her scream in a voice that isn't anything like her own, "You will not run from me, Jedi! Stand your ground!"


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 7, 2005)

Aalun quickly breaths in the air and tries to find his connection to the force, immediately feeling the relief of being outside verses inside... then the hiss of the lightsaber humms behind him and he turns around to face the unknown voice.  Aalun quickly grabs his lightsaber and ignites the blade with the familiar "snap-hiss" and takes a defensive stance.  He looks over the body of Urcala wondering what it is that has caused the change.  Specifically, he's looking for the wounds made by the exploding sith holocron and wondering if the darkside within the pieces might have wedged themselves into his master and peer and somehow influencing their minds.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 8, 2005)

Urcala's body shows nothing unusual, and there are no apparent wounds anywhere. Seeing that Aalun had turned and stopped his escape, Urcala grinned. The blue shimmer of her lightsaber was bathing the walls of the entrance cavern she still stood in before she charged straight for Aalun, and she spoke a curse in a language Aalun had never heard before...though if what she had said was anything beyond a curse, then it would have been a painful thing, indeed, to hear a curse in whatever language it was.

((Urcala's charging and attacking, though I'm assuming Aalun is using the Total Defense[i.e. his defensive stance] so that should help him. Her attack is a 25. That hits, and was nearly a critical. Instead, Aalun takes 12 more Vitality damage. Brings him down to 3VP...))

Her blade came up in a strong thrust aimed at Aalun's gut. Though he intercepted and deflected Urcala's blue lightsaber with a loud crash from the two blades, the tip of the weapon had nearly run him straight through. A fact which was not easily missed.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 8, 2005)

Hoping that there was some sign of something that could explain what had happened to Urcala that he had some ability to effect, Aalun had  looked over his companion carefully but saw nothing.  The only thing he could figure was that Urcala  had been possessed by some force of the dark side and he had absolutely  no ability to pull her mind free.  "Please, think on who you are.  Do not allow this to control you, Urcala.  Your mind is stronger in the force that what invades your body."   Aalun backs away in the direction of their ship using his defensive posture, hoping that he'll be able to protect himself better than he had previously.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 9, 2005)

((Just a little note for you...to get back to the ship will require getting out of the canyon. i.e. back up that long path you came down from. I'm also assuming your making a double move, which means that unless there's a straight path(which down here, there isn't because of the larger rocks strewn about), she can't attack you. Only way she'll be able to keep up and attack is with a charge.))

As Aalun backs out into the canyon and towards the pathway back up, Urcala follows, weaving around the rocks and keeping up with him as he moves. Moving out into the bleak sunlight, she screams, "Stand your ground and face me, Jedi! I have not waited a thousand years to chase a coward!


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 10, 2005)

"You accuse Aalun of being the coward when you invade the body of a friend of Aalun so that Aalun fights her, not you?  Come to me where you risk harm and not risking another in your stead, truest of cowards."   Aalun replies as he continues his "escape", sure to keep moving around the large rocks and boulders so the sith controled Urcala cannot get a clean attack off on him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 11, 2005)

"Stop running from me, Jedi!" Urcala yelled, stopping in her tracks and reaching out with a free hand. One of the larger rocks, probably about the size of Aalun's head, lifted up and shot out towards him. The rock, though, went high, flying well over him and eventually dropping to the ground a good ten meters in front of you.

((Urcala's using Move Object to throw a good sized rock at Aalun. This does take a Full Round Action, so it puts Aalun ahead twenty meters. Her attack was a 15, which missed. 

Note that you can essentially make it all the way back to the ship without being caught at this point, so unless you plan to make a stand before then, we can be moving straight to that point.))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 11, 2005)

((OOC: Aalun is feeling pretty beat up (3vp left) and seperated from the force (all that sith power around) alone (His companions turning on him, even if it is by the vile power of the dark side) and confused... what the heck happened and how the heck is he going to fix it... As a findsman, he's used to focusing on a "target" of sorts and meditating on it, formulating a plan and a kind of "oneness" with the target... this kind of a situation is not something he is prepaired to handle... getting back to the ship and to some degree of safety is what the poor gand feels he needs to do so that he can think and concentrate on what he needs to do... a target.... So *YES*, Aalun makes for the ship as fast as he can!
hehe))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 12, 2005)

((Honestly, I have to say that's one of the best posts I've seen here on ENWorld ever. I'm not sure exactly why its great, but I can't help laughing everytime I see the huge 'yes' appear. So I'm a sucker for sight gags....))

It is a surprisingly short run up the steep, rock slope and out of the deep valley. The ship still sits where it was left, looking to be in the same shape as before. Of course, Urcala kept up her chase, following you all the way to the top. Once finally up, though, she seems to realize that the ship is there.

The look of surprise fades from her face and she stares across the rocky ground to you, "You will not leave Korriban alive! Stand and fight rather than further disgrace yourself! Even for a Jedi, you are a coward!"

((Aalun is essentially in the middle of both Urcala and the ship. Twenty meters to each.))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 13, 2005)

"Aalun will repeat it for the coward who thinks Aalun's desire to not harm the friend of Aalun is cowardice.  Aalun most respectfully believes the being using Aalun's friend to fight Aalun is the truest coward and Aalun will not fight against innocents.  Only a coward uses an innocent to fight their battles for them."   The gand says as he rushes to the ship yet not giving up his defenses to do so.  Once inside, he'll close up the ship as soon as possible and begin flight prepairations.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

A yelling sound could be heard behind him just before the access ramp rose up into place. Two loud bangs echo from the outside of the ship, and as you power up the ship's systems, the computer indicates that the underside of the ship's hull is rising in temperature dramatically.

However, the main systems finish powering on in about half a minute, with the shields also coming online. Though the heat source is still there, it is no longer rising as quickly as it had been.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 16, 2005)

Aalun attempts to lift the craft off the ground turning with the repulsors and turning it away from the lightsaber and the possessed Urcala, not wanting to harm his friend.  He'll move the ship away from her until he feels he's at a safe distance then lift it slowly into the sky until he knows that she will not be harmed by his thrusters, then bolts for space, making the exact coordinates down on the charts for his eventual return.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 16, 2005)

The ship rises up out of the atmosphere, away from Urcala and soon out into orbit of Korriban. The interior of the ship is oddly quiet without anyone else aboard, though the computers seem to be making a lot more noise than without anyone else in the ship. Thankfully, all of the systems look to be working find, and the navcomputer only takes a couple of minutes to compile the charts with the newer information.

((So...time to ask that question. Where do you want to go?))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 17, 2005)

((Aalun wishes to make a short hyperspace jump to get away from the deadly planet then make another to lose any who might chose to persue.  Then he'll be wanting to meditate on the whole thing.  This has to do with his findsman skills as he wants to focus first on himself and find out what he needs to do   (He'll find his path)  He had wanted to respond to that distress call they'd gotten earlier in the adventure... so that is a possibility... but he doesn't want to just abandon his master and friend.))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 17, 2005)

((Alrighty...going to assume the use of Farseeing since that fits. You've had a couple of hours to get some Vitality back to use it.))

After a few short hyperspace jumps away from Korriban and back to known space, the empty ship sits alone in an empty blackness with no stars or planets nearby. It is a fairly easy environment to meditate in, as the general silence and emptiness lends itself to many of the more basic teachings in the Force.

Letting the Force guide your meditation, it doesn't take long for you to 'see' two very distinct pathways. They almost look like a V shape, veering off from a central point. However, it is an odd thing to look at, as you seem to be looking out from one pathway to another. The diving point is actually behind you, and though it isn't far, there feels to be an invisible wall blocking your retreat.

Turning forward, you can see a long corridor of a soft cream colour that slowly fades into darkness. Not far away, you can see death, pain, and the heavy hand of the Dark Side...though beyond it, there seems to be a stable path that goes on for as far as you can see or feel.

Off to the other branch next to you, you can see conflict occuring over and over again in cycles. It seems to be neverending, with times of great conflict, then long times of great peace and tranquility. There are short patches off darkness within it, but the path itself is no dominated by it.

And only a couple of meters in front of you, there is a small branching off from the 'corridor' in which you stand. It is very hard to pinpoint, and so small you'd likely have to crawl through it, but it leads to the other main branch just before yours is taken by darkness.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 18, 2005)

((UG... I have no idea what that means ))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 18, 2005)

((Good! Its a vision, you've got to figure what you think it means. Yes, I'm cruel to make you work that out, and I know its confusing. But that's the Force for you.

However, if you can't visualize what's there, I can work out a rough sketch of it for you.))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 18, 2005)

((Sketch might help... the only thing I've figured out is that I can't go back))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 20, 2005)

((Rough line art attached. The big blob is where Aalun stands, and no, he can't turn back. As for the details of what is down each path...well, that I can't help you with. Choose a path to take and the way will be revealed to you...))


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 22, 2005)

OY
I'm more confused by that map

um...

since I like small places, Aalun will try to squeeze himself into that nearly hidden corridor.

((I've got to chose one, right ))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 23, 2005)

((Glad you're confused, and glad you made a choice. In the end, that's all you had to do. Whether you made the right choice or not, however, you'll find out later. ))

Though the small tunnel connecting the two looks to be a tight squeeze, you have a feeling you can make it...even if it takes a little time and getting stuck once or twice at other tight spots. Either way, it looks to be a surprisingly long path to take before reaching the other large branch.

But as you look down it to move inside, you see something just within your reach. A planet. Most of the surface is a deep, lush green, but as you watch it rotating, large scars can be seen marring the green with desolation and emptiness. Though the planet could be any of the thousands within the galaxy, there are a few sentient beings you can feel through the Force. But they are not just any beings, as they feel familiar.

The planet is Rollan, where you remember Master Kanas sent his message from. You can feel that whatever is happening on that planet will be pivotal in whether you can continue the jounry through the small and tight corridor.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 24, 2005)

Aalun tries to reach out to touch the planet.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

Touching the planet causes it to ripple like water, though you can't physically feel the thing. However, you do sense a great stength in the Force that flows through the planet.

As you watch the small planet, you notice that a veil of soft darkness seems to be following you towards the planet. It doesn't go past you, though, leaving you in between it and the planet no matter how much the veil seems to be trying to pass.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2005)

Aalun tries to wave the darkness back as if it were smoke.  "Somehow, Aalun will aid this planet, shielding it from the dark side... perhaps Aalun can push it back as well."  He thinks as he does so.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 25, 2005)

You're able to wave back most of it, but one small part escapes from you and makes it way straight for the planet in a sudden flash. Though it looks like any other puff of smoke, it feels familiar in a twisted fashion. You can't identify why, though, only that it has already made it to the planet before you could attempt anything else.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 25, 2005)

Aalun forces himself awake from his meditations and rushes to the contols where he immediately plots a course for Rolland.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Mar 31, 2005)

The hyperspace jump from Korriban to Rollan was a surprisingly short one. The _Gemstar_ seemed to hold together fairly well despite the earlier damage to the hull before leaving Korriban. After a quiet, four hour hyperspace jump, the swirling blue gave way to the planet you had seen in the vision.

A distant, orange star floated in the backness on the other side of the green planet. But as it slowly rotated, you could see great, brown scars across the green, cutting through from pole to pole, and likely several kilometers wide.


----------



## Vendetta (Mar 31, 2005)

While on the trip, Aalun will "enter the mists", meditating on Rolland to see if his findsman abilities can find some important piece of information for him for this trip.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 4, 2005)

It is hard to find anything specific during meditation. Your destination seems to be heavily clouded, though with focus you are able to see a single face. Overall, the face looks to be human, with a thick, single coloured cloth over the eyes and the bridge of the nose, giving away that the face is that of a Miraluka, not a human. Though most humans and Miraluka seem to look about the same, it reminds you very much of Master Essenu, though the skin colour is a bit darker.

It fades away when the ship exits hyperspace over Rollan, and you feel a sudden, stark change from the almost lifeless planet of Korriban. Despite the great, black scar across one part of Rollan's green, the planet is almost radiating in the Force from the abundance of life...which could make it hard to pinpoint any specific lifesigns through the Force or otherwise.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 5, 2005)

Aalun begins a complete sensor sweep as he sets a course to orbit the planet, hoping to pick up on a place where he should "start"


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Once you reach orbit of the planet, the ship's scanners pick up a very large collection of ruins near the edge of the great 'scar' across the planet's forests. From the limited charts of Rollan, it looks like the ruins are where the single spaceport had once been. 


There is little else at first, and then the scanners notice a large hole in the forest not far from the spaceport. From the looks of it, a starship crashed there very recently, though you can't determine what kind or get any visual that's worthwhile.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2005)

Aalun angles his ship toward the opening in the forest.  He wonders as he approaches if this apparently recent crash might have had something to do with the distress signal they had received  from the second team.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 7, 2005)

Passing over the almost endless forests of the planet, you soon reach not just one clearing, but two. There is a larger one that looks to have been there for a while, and you can see a series of broken huts and other buildings around. It doesn't look to have been occupied for some time, though.

Not far to the north at all, you find the downed ship in its own clearing(obviously made from the ship hitting). The large ship is angled oddly, and looks to have hit the ground and then skidded through some trees. One side of it is out of view and likely at least partially underground. The other side is angled up high, with one of the two rear wings arching high up. 

You immediately recognize the ship as the same design as the _Gemstar_, and the stripes on the wings are identical to that of the _Ossus' Talon_, Master Kanas' starship.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 7, 2005)

with panic in his heart that Aalun must force down in the Force, he looks for a clearing large enough to set down the ship.  If there is not enough room at the crash site, Aalun will land at the other clearing with the huts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

While there isn't enough room to land in the trees, the large clearing with the huts has a large opening in the center with just enough room to set the _Gemstar_ down. As it comes to a rest, you can see things littered across the ground around the ruined and destroyed huts.

All across the ground in front of the area you set the ship down at, you can see corpses. But skeletal corpses, none with any kind of flesh on their bones...which are all scattered around. There are also a large amount of droids in various states of disrepair littering the ground. However, there doesn't seem to be anything alive or active around.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 9, 2005)

Aalun uses a jedi calming technique before opening the hatch.  He'll reach out with the force to see what he can "see" within it's power, hoping that he might pick up a familiar aura.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 9, 2005)

Through the Force, you can't feel any life for a good distance. It seems that this area is generally avoided even by whatever the native creatures of the forest are. You cannot detect any sign of Master Kanas or his students, either.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 9, 2005)

Not shocked about not being able to sense his peers or Master Kanas, Aalun exits the craft, feeling safer for the moment.  He punches in the code and closes up the ship.  He spends a minute gettings his berrings from the ground then, with his rifle slung over his shoulder, he trots off toward the site of Kanas' ship crash, unconcerned with what might have happened in this place at this time.  He'll reach out with the force once on the move to be sure nothing lay in wait for him.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Though you can feel a general aura of life around, it is all distant and, as you walk towards the forest towards the crash site, the 'life' stays distant. Littered across the ground, you see no signs of any bodies that have any flesh on their bones. There are also countless droid pieces that make it an interesting walk.

The forest at the edge of the huts is thick, but you are able to find a path that looks to be somewhat well used. It leads to the second clearing, which is more of a mess than a clearing. Trees and branches are down everywhere, as are small pieces of the downed ship. The ship itself is still up at a large angle, and though you can vaguely see into the cockpit, there are no lights on or signs of it being occupied.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2005)

Aalun takes careful looks around the crash, looking for any sign of the passage of beings from the downed ship into the woods surrounding it.  

((Tracking feat, +8 to the roll))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 11, 2005)

Despite the thick covering of broken branches and leaves all across the ground, you are able to find a large number of tracks in the soft soil that the crashed ship uncovered. From the looks of them, there are at least four different boot sizes, and one set of very large feet that don't show the usual tread marks that boots would. 

They got in various directions, back from where you came from, to what looks like a makeshift ladder of sorts to climb up to one of the ship's raised airlocks, and a series of them go off to the north. Following those, you find that they go off into the forest, leading through what looks to be a very tight, makeshift path through the forest.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 11, 2005)

Carefully and with the force as his ally, Aalun follows the tracks.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

You follow the tracks through the forest for about ten minutes before the thick trees and brush gives way to...nothing. A dead nothing. The feeling of life that the planet holds, though keeping its distance from you, is as dead as the land before you.

The tree line abruptly comes to a stop, and beyond it you see a rock covered, grey landscape. There are no trees, and no signs of life at all. Instead of sand or dirt, the ground looks to be covered in more of an ash-like substance. The light tracks you had followed are, however, much more noticeable in them, and they continue on northwards.

Your eyes follow them up to the next obvious landscape. A good distance on the other end of the literal wasteland, mountains begin to rise up. Not far off, you can see a small object passing over one of the mountains. Abruptly, it moves straight down and out of sight behind the nearby peaks.

((...also, check the OOC thread. Aalun has leveled up.))


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 12, 2005)

((Can Aalun still see tracks and which direction are they headed?))


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 12, 2005)

((Yep, you can still see the tracks. From what you can tell, they continue on straight north towards the nearest of the mountains.))


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 12, 2005)

Aalun will keep his eye on the horizon where he saw the object and follow the tracks north.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 15, 2005)

Barely a minute later as you walk through the wasteland, familiar sounds echo from the mountains down to you. Sounds that are easy to identify. Turbolasers. In another second, you see the small object rise up from behind the nearest mountain, green bolts of turbolaser fire shooting up past it and off into the sky. From the object, a few red laser blasts can be seen before the ship angles your direction and shoots off towards you.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 16, 2005)

Aalun will reach out with the force toward both of the objects.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 17, 2005)

Just as you begin to reach out for it, the object turns slightly, and starts to fly quickly in your direction. As it gets closer, you're able to feel multiple strong presences in the Force within what you can start to make out as a ship...then, suddenly, you feel one even more strongly, as if reaching out for you in the same moment.

It touches your mind, but seems surprised before retreating. You can't feel any ill intent in the actions, though.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 17, 2005)

Aalun focuses his thoughts through the force, he reaches out again trying to make contact with the presence. _ "Aalun is your friend."_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 18, 2005)

Not a few seconds after your reach out again, the ship stops. The repulsorlifts can be heard whirring as the ship hovers not far from you at all, though still far enough that you can't make out the cockpit from the small, box shaped starship.

Though you sense no actual response, you do feel a strong confusion with in the ship...though it is only strong in that it is able to be felt through the heavy exhaustion that the mulitple beings within the ship all radiate.


----------



## Vendetta (Apr 19, 2005)

Aalun wonders to himself if his thoughts through the force were effective.  After a moment, when the ship hasn't fired upon him, the gand tries again.  _"Greetings.  This is Aalun, Jedi of the Republic and Findsman.  Aalun is your friend."_


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 20, 2005)

((Go ahead and come on over to the Kanas thread. Your update will be there now. ))


----------

